# Drag-Lo Kustomz Dually Build Off



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok people we are going to start a Dually build off, this build off is open to all that want to build a dually, you will have untill MARCH 1st to finish. You do not have to start with a dually, just as long as it's one when you get done. You can build a dually mild to wild, anything goes, as long as it's a dually in the end. So grab a kit or two and jump in on this, and let's have some fun, caues that's what it's all about. I want to see many enter and all finish. :biggrin: :biggrin:  

when you enter please state your name and what kind of dually you will be building.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi im Matt aka Chevyguy97, and im going to be building a 4-door chevy dually. I'm calling it MIDNIGHT RIDER.
This is what im starting with. i will be using some big tyme muscle wheels, and laying this bitch on the ground.

















i still got a lot of body work to do, but this is how it looks now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ya just couldnt wait could ya? LOL its all good

Im Brian and im doin a quad cab dodge dually

















goin on my resin rims for the moment..i may switch it up with somethin else tho.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

im jake fogle and im an alcoho...o wait i mean my dually will be a 80s f350 started wit ha standard cab and built doors and cab roof to make it a crew cab and ill be using fenders from the white late 87-92 f250

heres what i started with but decided not to cut the bronco








custom wheels i made for it

























roof and door i built for the cab conversion

















i hope to see alot of entries...good luck guys


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

cancer, and my name is larry...oh thats a song..i mean, james and i am doin a crewcab ford dually..pics when i get home


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this ought to be a damn good buildoff..

i just found the engine im doing. cummins steam diesel. yes there IS one. and it fits the year truck too.  found a set of blueprints that shows all the different parts in different colors..and looks like it works around a simple 6 cyl. with a beefed up flywheel which shouldnt be a problem here to build.


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

Let the cutting begin!
















Starting out with a 55 cameo and a 55 step hopefully a 55 crew dually comes out of this mess.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

hell yea a 55 crewcab dually will be sick...good luck with it


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Nate - Dodge Ram 3500 Quad cab, prob just gonna have the VTS motor in it

I guess I'm behind the power curve by not starting early or using an old build like everyone else...but here is my entry ...and a pic of what I'm goin for


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 31 2010, 12:30 PM~19468109
> *Nate - Dodge Ram 3500 Quad cab, prob just gonna have the VTS motor in it
> 
> I guess I'm behind the power curve by not starting early or using an old build like everyone else...but here is my entry ...and a pic of what I'm goin for
> ...


isnt the dually 1/25 and the sb a 1/24?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if they are they arent off my much..i cut up the same 2 kits and didnt notice anything different between em.

and a 55 should be interesting as hell...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i had problems with mine the fenders off the newer ford didnt line up right but luckily i found some 80s step fenders that work fine i got my bed together i had to raise the fenders and make the bed a little taller to lay out lol ill post pics in a bit


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Dec 31 2010, 11:53 AM~19467742
> *Let the cutting begin!
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck....That's a hard one... The resin kit is pretty cheap too...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres pics...started with a short bed some bigfoot bedsides and step fenders...then added to the top and to the fenders to make it lay out on 30"tall tires...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

fucking insane bro.. looks good!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres how mine sits for the night got the bed done up nice and simple and cut the front doors out...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The duallies are going to be sik as hell fellas.I'll be watchin this build off but I'll be in on the next one.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 31 2010, 06:30 PM~19469442
> *heres pics...started with a short bed some bigfoot bedsides and step fenders...then added to the top and to the fenders to make it lay out on 30"tall tires...
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: Like the stash sittin next to it. Must be how you got so far the past few nights LOL :420: :420:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 01:59 AM~19472362
> *:roflmao:  Like the stash sittin next to it. Must be how you got so far the past few nights LOL :420: :420:
> *


Lmao. I didnt even notice that earlier. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

maybe it was the stash next to the truck in this pick...lol..... :wow:
im just kiding this is going to be a bad ass buid off ill be wachin this for sure!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, here's my entry. Was gonna go with two truck fronts and place them back to back with flared fenders in the rear, but I'm gonna tear down this promo, and go from there. :biggrin: Waverider front bumper with a Vette rear. Scratch built frame and suspension, 51 inch IROKS.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

does the truck have to have a 4 door cab or can i use a single cab but have the dually tub?

in other words can i use this?



















or would i have to make/get another cab and make it a 4 door?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Just as long as it has DUAL wheels in the back OR front that's all that matters.... It doesnt even have to be a truck if you want!!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

so if i want to use it i would have to add another rim to either side because this is what my wheels look like


















and if im readin correctly i would have to add another rim to either side yes?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, rim and tire both  cant just be a dually rim, gotta either be a single dually rim with 2 tires  or two rims, two tires


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

too easy man well count me in then  

gives me a reason to build it....

its a 65 chevy


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 31 2010, 10:59 PM~19472362
> *:roflmao:  Like the stash sittin next to it. Must be how you got so far the past few nights LOL :420: :420:
> *


lmao yea funny thing is i didnt notice it untill after i posted the pic :420:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 1 2011, 01:26 AM~19472740
> *lmao yea funny thing is i didnt notice it untill after i posted the pic :420:
> *


see what happens when ya get :420: and take pic's. lol
i knew you had some wicked ass builds but now i know how your getting them done. lol  so all i can say is PASS THAT SHIT. lol :420: :yes:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 1 2011, 08:16 AM~19473537
> *see what happens when ya get  :420:  and take pic's. lol
> i knew you had some wicked ass builds but now i know how your getting them done. lol   so all i can say is PASS THAT SHIT. lol :420:  :yes:
> *


lmao yea it was bound to happen ive seen other people post pics and see some paraphernalia lmao mary is definitely the inspiration for all my builds :420: and id pass it if i could lmao


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah she has helped me out on some builds too lol.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

1/1/11 ... Ready set go! Oh wait everyone started already nevermind :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 1 2011, 09:38 AM~19473782
> *1/1/11 ... Ready set go! Oh wait everyone started already nevermind  :biggrin:
> *


lmao yea but anyone that hasnt get to building :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 1 2011, 12:38 PM~19473782
> *1/1/11 ... Ready set go! Oh wait everyone started already nevermind  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO
Well the fenders are almost there and the cab is startin to take shape.








There are 11 peices in each flare.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 1 2011, 02:05 PM~19474166
> *LMAO
> Well the fenders are almost there and the cab is startin to take shape.
> 
> ...





Gawwwwwwwwwwwwwwd damn Ghetto!!! You puttin it DOWN!! :wow: Nice work bro!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 11:15 AM~19474208
> *Gawwwwwwwwwwwwwwd damn Ghetto!!! You puttin it DOWN!! :wow: Nice work bro!
> *


x2 looks good nice work at mating the cabs


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

.jpg[/img]








[/quote]
thats sweet..great start :cheesy:


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comps fellas I am really feelin this build:cheesy: . Cant wait to see how many dually variations come out of this build off :biggrin: .


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Should I build it like this???

Dork style!! :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit i leave and drink like 9 beers last nite and damn i see im already behind. LOL everything is looking awesome here guys.

Here in a bit once my hangover simmers down imma add another cylinder to my 6 cylinder engine...the way it is right now its too small for the peterbilt turbo and tubing im using to work on it. And waaay too much room for just an oddball 6cyl.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 12:42 PM~19474675
> *Should I build it like this???
> 
> Dork style!! :roflmao:
> ...


please dont lmao


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 1 2011, 01:05 PM~19474166
> *LMAO
> Well the fenders are almost there and the cab is startin to take shape.
> 
> ...




this is off to a REAL good start !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 1 2011, 04:32 PM~19474914
> *please dont lmao
> *



lmao. Oh come on Jake? You dont like the dork style? I mean shit I'd be rollin on 50s settin new records? :0 :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 1 2011, 12:05 PM~19474166
> *LMAO
> Well the fenders are almost there and the cab is startin to take shape.
> 
> ...




NICE, man that thing is coming along, better watch out for this guy :wow: 

scur-rape-init the best thing to do to that dually is slam that bitch on the ground, not donk style, but you build it the way you want to, and see how it comes out.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nobody liked it jacked up on swampers? Ok, I'll rethink my design!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it was cool on swampers not on donkers lol but its always better on the ground


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

junior, put the pipe down son. Mr. Ghetto luxury, that dually is comin out sick


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 1 2011, 08:43 PM~19476303
> *junior, put the pipe down son. Mr. Ghetto luxury, that dually is comin out sick
> *




:0 :420: LOL I was just throwin out ideas. :biggrin: Still up on the drawing board for what I'll be doing.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 1 2011, 06:05 PM~19476097
> *it was cool on swampers not on donkers lol but its always better on the ground
> *


x2 by all means put it on the swampers if ya want, that was kinda cool, but not on the donk wheels, but like i said build it any way you want and it will still be a good lookn build. :biggrin: i got the slammed down dually, you build a jacked up one and i'll park mine under yours at the show. lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 1 2011, 10:07 PM~19476913
> *x2 by all means put it on the swampers if ya want, that was kinda cool, but not on the donk wheels, but like i said build it any way you want and it will still be a good lookn build. :biggrin:  i got the slammed down dually, you build a jacked up one and i'll park mine under yours at the show. lol
> *



OH yeah!! For sure! :biggrin: need your paint scheme then. :roflmao: Just kidding


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lol i would give you my paint scheme IF i know what it was. i have NO idea on what im going to paint this thing yet. i named it MIDNIGHT RIDER so im thinking a midnight blue and somthing else. maybe a white. not sure yet.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit yall thinkin of paint and i havent even started puttin accessories to my engine yet. LOL crazyness :biggrin:

Oh btw, i literally just built an inline 8 cylinder today.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2011, 09:13 PM~19477474
> *shit yall thinkin of paint and i havent even started puttin accessories to my engine yet.  LOL  crazyness :biggrin:
> 
> Oh btw, i literally just built an inline 8 cylinder today.
> *


we wana see :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 1 2011, 08:16 PM~19477502
> *we wana see :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



ok fine... :uh: lol :biggrin: this is where i started by adding some plastic on the side... the engine on the paper is what im aiming for.

























basically its a inline 6 cyl. from the 41 chevy kit, with all the extras taken off & covered up to make it a lil bigger in size. then i added 1/8" square stock cut into 3 pieces across the rear of it, added 1/4" square stock up front for an xtra cylinder. then i also managed to use the stock oil pan & lengthened it by 1". Now i gotta scratchbuild a turbo and pretty much everything else that comes on this sucker. ( including parts that sound like what should be on a DeLeorean future car)  

































added the rollpan as well..which isnt done


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:0 PAINT! 

Damn it I just started cutting! But it is 99% to scale, from the wheel base to the overall length! :biggrin: I blame the difference on Revell and AMT :uh: 

Wheel Base: Real 154.7" ... mine 160"

Overall Length: Real 244.1" .. mine 245"

Ahhh close enough ... OK sorry I was bored and playing with my scale converter, I'm going back to work now :wave:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 1 2011, 11:33 PM~19477637
> *:0 PAINT!
> 
> Damn it I just started cutting! But it is 99% to scale, from the wheel base to the overall length!  :biggrin:  I blame the difference on Revell and AMT  :uh:
> ...




PICS PICS PICS PICS!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 1 2011, 08:33 PM~19477637
> *:0 PAINT!
> 
> Damn it I just started cutting! But it is 99% to scale, from the wheel base to the overall length!  :biggrin:  I blame the difference on Revell and AMT  :uh:
> ...


yeah if your worried about it being off by about the thickness of plastic itself... then getcha some damn 50 grit sandpaper & fix that shit!  :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2011, 11:28 PM~19477600
> *ok fine... :uh:  lol :biggrin:  this is where i started by adding some plastic on the side... the engine on the paper is what im aiming for.
> 
> 
> ...


Flux capacitor. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

close NUFF! actually what this things gonna have includes this:
preheater/boiler
turbine/generator
filter/dryer
sight glass
feed pump
recuperator ( what ya need after a hard nite of drinking...right?)
superheater

^^ thats all on 1 side alone
the other side needs a
condenser
boost pump
flywheel ( gotta build that too)
rear crossover tube.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2011, 11:45 PM~19477753
> *close NUFF!    actually  what this things gonna have includes this:
> preheater/boiler
> turbine/generator
> ...


 :wow: 1.21 gigawatts


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 1 2011, 11:46 PM~19477763
> *:wow:  1.21 gigawatts
> *




jigawatts Foo!!! Like Jay Z says....  LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

its already lookin killer up in here!! hey brian...you got a spare hardbody cab and bed layin around?! if so mock it up with some of your low pro semi wheels and take a pic for me would yah!?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

all i have is a 1/20 xtra cab..but sure!


----------



## Kut2Tuk (Dec 30, 2010)

Gonne hit the hobby shop tommorow and pick me up a couple kits for this


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

gota say brian that motor looks a little small in that big ass dodge, but once you get all that stuff made and put onit, it might be just rite, i don't know.

well heres alittle update on mine i got the drive side doors cut open, still got to cut the other side, but im thinking all 4-doors will be suicide.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 09:34 PM~19477652
> *PICS PICS PICS PICS!!!!
> *



SO FAR...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 1 2011, 09:28 PM~19478104
> *gota say brian that motor looks a little small in that big ass dodge, but once you get all that stuff made and put onit, it might be just rite, i don't know.
> 
> well heres alittle update on mine i got the drive side doors cut open, still got to cut the other side, but im thinking all 4-doors will be suicide.
> ...


Nice doors!

yeah it has a look of being way too damn small...and it was even smaller when it was just a 6cyl... im thinkin with all the hoses, tubes and extra shit i gotta pin on it, ill be lucky if i can get it all under the ram air hood.

And with it goin like it is, i may not open mine up...just not enuf time with the engine & cutting those out too!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 1 2011, 10:30 PM~19478132
> *SO FAR...
> 
> 
> ...


look'n good so far.  i like them rims toooo :biggrin:


----------



## Kut2Tuk (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 1 2011, 09:30 PM~19478132
> *SO FAR...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man! Nice conversion so far. May I ask where you got your rims?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

hell yea all kinda updates engine looks good brian...i like the doors matt.. and that dodge looks good sofar xlt...

i got some work done got my tranny tunnel/ center console, rockers,floor,and firewall all fabbed up im goin a not too custom look for this truck so maby i can get it finished lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 1 2011, 09:39 PM~19478214
> *hell yea all kinda updates engine looks good brian...i like the doors matt.. and that dodge looks good sofar xlt...
> 
> i got some work done got my tranny tunnel/ center console, rockers,floor,and firewall all fabbed up im goin a not too custom look for this truck so maby i can get it finished lmao
> ...



can i quit now? geez Jake.. not too custom my ass! the way ur building itll be done in a month!.... keep at it cant stop now eh?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i still gotta do a frame and suspension and door panels...i havnt even found an engine yet lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ya want mine? and you can send me the rest of ur truck my way? LOL  :biggrin:

im thinkin imma start my frame tomorrow and give the engine a day or two while i make parts for it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 1 2011, 10:39 PM~19478214
> *hell yea all kinda updates engine looks good brian...i like the doors matt.. and that dodge looks good sofar xlt...
> 
> i got some work done got my tranny tunnel/ center console, rockers,floor,and firewall all fabbed up im goin a not too custom look for this truck so maby i can get it finished lmao
> ...


man that's soooo clean lookn, and damn i like your door post, they look way better then mine, ima have to redo mine. good job. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2011, 09:44 PM~19478269
> *ya want mine?  and you can send me the rest of ur truck my way?  LOL   :biggrin:
> 
> im thinkin imma start my frame tomorrow and  give the engine a day or two while i make parts for it.
> *


lmao ima need to find a good engine to compete with yours


----------



## Kut2Tuk (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 1 2011, 09:47 PM~19478289
> *lmao ima need to find a good engine to compete with yours
> *


Twin turbo 5.4 from the 97 F150 kit :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats all mines gonna be about is the engine..cuz nobody has done a diesel in one of these suckers...

id like to get it partially built up and cast it..if theres a market for it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kut2Tuk_@Jan 1 2011, 09:48 PM~19478296
> *Twin turbo 5.4 from the 97 F150 kit  :cheesy:
> *



better yet twin turbo VTS viper engine. but thats just too easy to do.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 1 2011, 09:45 PM~19478272
> *man that's soooo clean lookn, and damn i like your door post, they look way better then mine, ima have to redo mine. good job. :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro i actually think mine look too thin im gonna box it in for strength and looks...only thing i would change about yours is the width it flows better the way you have it but a real one wouldnt be as wide


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i deff want a ford engine...i got a cromed out flathead but that would look puny and wouldnt be powerful enough for a big crew cab lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2011, 09:06 PM~19477908
> *all i have is a 1/20 xtra cab..but sure!
> *


that'll work! bri.....if you can... make it so the cab will lay flat with the semi wheels of yours!! throw up a pic and i may have a PM for you?! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, you fuckers are throwin down already.... I havent even done shit to mine, work has been busy this weekend and people are pissin me off..... I swear one more whiny person bitches about bein skimpy on fries, Im gonna offer em a side of shut the fuck up.... If you havent waited tables before, let me tell you , its an experience that you wont soon forget...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 01:18 AM~19478614
> *Damn, you fuckers are throwin down already.... I havent even done shit to mine, work has been busy this weekend and people are pissin me off..... I swear one more whiny person bitches about bein skimpy on fries, Im gonna offer em a side of shut the fuck up.... If you havent waited tables before, let me tell you , its an experience that you wont soon forget...
> *


Same thing with delivering. I can't stand whiney ass fuckin people.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea.... I can only imagine.... shit like "What took you so long to get here?"
Oh the shit I could come up with....
"What took me so long?? Well, fuck man, after I got high and got some brains from your daughter in her dorm room at the College, I musta passed out"

or " Took me so long??? Fuck, your lucky I even dropped off this fuckin pizza, makin me drive a half hour outta my fuckin way to get over here to your raggedy ass shack"


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:roflmao: Nah, most of the time they just complain to get free pizza, but as long as I'm gettin the $ I don't give a shit.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

yall do that 30 minutes or its free bullshit? Ive never done pizza delivery, my driving record was/is horrible, but I could guarantee speedy service lmao.... even tho I drive illegally right now....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nope, only place that does that is Dominos. Hell, I was 15 mins late on 2 deliveries today and still pulled $5 from each one.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell ya bro.... Shit, I worked 6 hours and clocked 8 an hour plus 160 in tips for the day


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Haven't got that lucky, average for me is about $60-$70 a night.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, but Im so fuckin tired lately that by the time I get home from work and spark up, Im not in the mood to do anything but pass out...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Shit, I don't have a PLACE to build at the moment. That'll change next weekend once I get everything outta storage and get my "shop" set up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell ya bro... do your thang J....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

if u want james u can send me yours with a lil cali chronic in the box and ill do the fab work for you then send it back and you can do the rest lmao


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

well since Jake is doin a crew cab Ford, guess that changes my plan and besides, I am really hyped up about building this one




































maybe like this.... Itll have dually wheels in the rear so that should count right?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that last one would be sick james...

guess im the only one with a ford now?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 1 2011, 10:08 PM~19479085
> *that last one would be sick james...
> 
> guess im the only one with a ford now?
> *


Yea, but Im gonna keep it a standard cab.... yea, Im a Chevy guy anyway so it works better and I wont have to wait 2 more years to finish this one.... lmao....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

No Ford comin from me. Unfortunatly I'm missing 2 key components for my build, unless I go another direction with it.


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car cuz i got a 1958 chevy 1962 chevy and 1964 chevy i need help to put HYDRAULICS in a model car hit me up piss :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 1 2011, 10:11 PM~19479117
> *No Ford comin from me. Unfortunatly I'm missing 2 key components for my build, unless I go another direction with it.
> *


What are you missing for yours and what are you building again?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 1 2011, 10:12 PM~19479122
> *HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car cuz i got a 1958 chevy 1962 chevy and 1964 chevy i need help to put HYDRAULICS in a model car hit me up piss  :biggrin:
> *


Piss?? lmao... ummm this is a build off thread homie.... there is a FAQ thread pinned at the top of the forum if you got a question.... or you can check out LUXMAN'S HYDRAULIC HOW TO


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 02:12 AM~19479124
> *What are you missing for yours and what are you building again?
> *


I WANT to go crew cab Chevy tow pig (trust me, the 2 things I need no one on here has), depends on how long it takes to get what I need though. Or I could just do a slammed Dooley instead.


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

ok


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 1 2011, 10:15 PM~19479154
> *I WANT to go crew cab Chevy tow pig (trust me, the 2 things I need no one on here has), depends on how long it takes to get what I need though. Or I could just do a slammed Dooley instead.
> *


what 2 things do you need bro, I may have them....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 02:18 AM~19479176
> *what 2 things do you need bro, I may have them....
> *


Trust me, you don't. I'll PM you, tryin to keep things secret til I have what I need.


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

OK


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ok.... I gotcha.... Pentagon status.... lol


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

so i made some new rims for my truck and shortend my diff so that it tucks nice and hard... gotta think of how i want my chassis to look and make a start on that...










the left ones are my ones i was going to use but i cant because there not dual rim/ big enough for 2 tires so i shaved them down and this was the difference....










and then i when about shorting it because i cant leave it like this...










and now it looks somethign like this...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks cool emo but what if u widened the fenders or the bed instead of narrowing the diff to give it more of a dually look


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok after looking at my door post, and then seeing KY's door post, i desided to redo mine, lol i think it looks better now. better watch out guys caues KY is going to keep us on our toes. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 1 2011, 10:16 PM~19478592
> *that'll work! bri.....if you can... make it so the cab will lay flat with the semi wheels of yours!! throw up a pic and i may have a PM for you?! :biggrin:
> *



ill get on it here shortly bro..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

went & tried that Joe..the fenders arent cut out of it yet so i cant even get em under it. And they look like a set of 15's under that big ass truck!


----------



## the joker toy (Feb 20, 2004)

hey umm im new to all this and i was hopin to maybe join the build off ? first time doin one and im not that expierenced but im gettin in to model trucks fast, and i may need some help along the way


----------



## the joker toy (Feb 20, 2004)

oo and by the way this is my dads account so yea haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sure..newbies oldies..fuck it dont matter. Just do your best..if ya got questions--ask them here theres more than 1 truck guy in this club and on LIL..somebodys gotta have an answer.

And remember ya got 3 months, so take ur time with it and get off the wall creative with it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

joker toy get ur own account and start building any questions you have you can ask me or any other guy in this build off theres alot of sick trucks goin on in here so its a good place to learn if its what you like


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the joker toy_@Jan 2 2011, 03:09 PM~19482569
> *hey umm im new to all this and i was hopin to maybe join the build off ? first time doin one and im not that expierenced but im gettin in to model trucks fast, and i may need some help along the way
> *


Hell yeah, all are welcome, can't wait to see what you build, welcome to layitlow.
grab a dually and jump in. you got till MARCH 1st to build a dually.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

hey i posted earlier on my dads account(jokertoy).. this is my account, im darius, thanks for the help guys!!! ill have plenty of questions!, well i guess for the build off im doing a 55 chevy cameo dually, im gonna post pics in a couple mins when i figure out how, is it okay if the build was already kind of started?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kut2Tuk_@Jan 1 2011, 10:33 PM~19478163
> *Looks good man! Nice conversion so far. May I ask where you got your rims?
> *



Peterbuilt wheels with monte tires


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

Not much of an update. Got the roof all one peice, turned some front marker lights from a 60 pickup into tail lights, and reworked the fenders and rollpan.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

heres my cameo from day 1, hope you guys like it, the bed sides are a bitch to do!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

my camera sucks! sorry for low quality pics..


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi fellas,I'd like to join in on this with a chevy 3500


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Bring it Joe, I GOTTA see you actually finish a build. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 2 2011, 03:55 PM~19483419
> *heres my cameo from day 1, hope you guys like it, the bed sides are a bitch to do!
> 
> 
> ...



this has potential in my book..badass start! And yeah if its started cool..


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

Uhh i have a dually but does it have to be duall rims n the back ? :dunno:


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 2 2011, 04:11 PM~19483559
> *Bring it Joe, I GOTTA see you actually finish a build. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah you right J....Mebbe a deadline will get me to the bench more :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 2 2011, 04:13 PM~19483582
> *Uhh i have a dually but does it have to be duall rims n the back ?  :dunno:
> *


yeap..needs dually tires... of some kind. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 2 2011, 07:13 PM~19483588
> *:biggrin:  yeah you right J....Mebbe a deadline will get me to the bench more :biggrin:
> *


Hmm, ok, you have until Jan 1st 2012 to finish at least 6 builds. That's 2 months per kit, do it up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 2 2011, 04:15 PM~19483610
> *Hmm, ok, you have until Jan 1st 2012 to finish at least 6 builds. That's 2 months per kit, do it up.
> *


fuck i can barely do that myself!..


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 2 2011, 03:53 PM~19483400
> *Not much of an update. Got the roof all one peice, turned some front marker lights from a 60 pickup into tail lights, and reworked the fenders and rollpan.
> 
> 
> ...


I like


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 2 2011, 07:17 PM~19483627
> *fuck i can barely do that myself!..
> *


Same here. LOL Just bustin his chops.


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 2 2011, 04:15 PM~19483610
> *Hmm, ok, you have until Jan 1st 2012 to finish at least 6 builds. That's 2 months per kit, do it up.
> *


You know the only way that would happen was if they're snap kits built straight outta the box :biggrin:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks for the feedback slammedsonoma!.. im still workin on it at the moment i have a couple ideas for the frame, but i wanna do a tubular rear half of the frame, but ive always had trouble with bending the plastic tubes i have, they always kink is there any way around that? or an easy way to to it?


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 2 2011, 04:14 PM~19483596
> *yeap..needs dually tires...  of some kind. :biggrin:
> *


I forgot i have the ones i got from u


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 2 2011, 07:19 PM~19483645
> *You know  the only way that would happen was if they're snap kits built straight outta the box :biggrin:
> *


Didn't you say you keep some of the Pro Shop kits around??? I didn't say they had to be full detail, hell I didn't even say you had to paint em, just build em. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather+Jan 2 2011, 04:20 PM~19483649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'OH


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 2 2011, 04:22 PM~19483665
> *Didn't you say you keep some of the Pro Shop kits around??? I didn't say they had to be full detail, hell I didn't even say you had to paint em, just build em. LOL
> *


Whew...That makes it a bit eaiser


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

ive got a dremmel with multiple cutting/ sanding attachments, and a exacto knife, is that good for tools? or should i get a miter box/saw to? but im confused still on how to bend the tube without kinking it


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

You should invest in a mitre box and saw. You'll use it more than you think.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2011, 09:44 AM~19474679
> *damnit i leave and drink like 9 beers last nite and damn i see im already behind.  LOL  everything is looking awesome here guys.
> 
> Here in a bit once my hangover simmers down imma add another cylinder to my 6 cylinder engine...the way it is right now its too small for the peterbilt turbo and tubing im using to work on it.  And waaay too much room for just an oddball 6cyl.
> *


not what u said in random topic.... which is it??? :wow: 


oh and that fukkin 55 crew cab is coming out sick where the fuck did that guy come from :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 2 2011, 04:20 PM~19483649
> *thanks for the feedback slammedsonoma!.. im still workin on it at the moment i have a couple ideas for the frame, but i wanna do a tubular rear half of the frame, but ive always had trouble with bending the plastic tubes i have, they always kink is there any way around that? or an easy way to to it?
> *


i heat up my tubing and rod over a candle just enough to get it bent into the shape i want


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn both the 50s chevies lookin sick...as for tubing i heat it a tad too just barly or it will melt i usually do 2 at a time so they are the same angle and it take the heat a little better but to make it even easier use rod instead of tubing so the center isnt hollow and doesnt brake as easy


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Going for a daily driver/work type truck..
Not much,but it's a start


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That'll be cool Joe. I want the bed cover and roll pan. :biggrin:


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 2 2011, 05:39 PM~19484272
> *That'll be cool Joe. I want the bed cover and roll pan. :biggrin:
> *


I'm not using the bed cover & if i decide not to use the roll pan,i'll send 'em to ya


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:  You the MAN. :thumbsup:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks! ima try to start my frame tonight, should i do movable suspension components? or just glue em in? ideas?... i think im gonna work the rear suspension around a tow ball or semi hitch receiver and make it a hauler? alriht well should be going to the hubhobby store tomarrow and i =ll get rod and some plastic sheets for more body work! im lovin that other 55 chev to that crew ca idea is lookin great!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 2 2011, 05:32 PM~19483755
> *You should invest in a mitre box and saw. You'll use it more than you think.
> *


will some one please post up a pic of this MITRE BOX AND SAW, yall keep talking about, i want to get one but have no idea what one looks like, so please some one post up a pic of one. thanks.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

everyone's builds are lookn good, this is going to be a fun build off.


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2011, 07:37 PM~19483790
> *oh and that fukkin 55 crew cab is coming out sick where the fuck did that guy come from  :wow:  :wow:
> *


The Heart of America Son... OHIO :biggrin:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

minnesnowta!.. any one else here from the land of 10,000 lakes?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well this is what ive been working on today, i got the other doors cut open, still got to jam the pass side, and some sanding left todo.


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 2 2011, 09:18 PM~19484623
> *minnesnowta!.. any one else here from the land of 10,000 lakes?
> *


Went to Ely last summer for vacation, Beautiful land up there.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

oo really? yea it is, im from the city tho mpls, not as pretty


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 2 2011, 06:55 PM~19485006
> *oo really? yea it is, im from the city tho mpls, not as pretty
> *


my grandparents are from there and have a cabin out in pine city! nice in the summer, but ya'll can keep those winters!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is a start on the frame, still waiting on some parts so i can't finish the frame till my stuff gets here, also these are the wheels im using, u do not have to use dual wheels if you don't want to, but they do need to be some kinda wide wheels.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 2 2011, 09:08 PM~19484520
> *The Heart of America Son... OHIO :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAAAMN right it is.  Nice work Bro! That 55 is killing it in here!!

Everyones builds are looking phawking sick!!! :wow: Guess I better get started! :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

hey matt this mitre box is just like one of mine it only does 90 degree and 45degree cuts tho i got another one that has more complex angles but harder to use cause it doesnt have the grooves to hold the stock in place...and ur truck is lookin good all opened up :biggrin: 
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/wj-enterprises_2133_848604


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i got my frame pretty much fabbed up was drawin out some ideas and came out with somethin different than normal lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 2 2011, 10:52 PM~19485444
> *i got my frame pretty much fabbed up was drawin out some ideas and came out with somethin different than normal lol
> 
> 
> ...



Jake! Bro! I seriously have to start smoking again!! :420: You're phawkin poppin out the wicked shit and Im jealous  Lookin phawking great bro! I love the idea!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 2 2011, 08:51 PM~19485424
> *hey matt this mitre box is just like one of mine it only does 90 degree and 45degree cuts tho i got another one that has more complex angles but harder to use cause it doesnt have the grooves to hold the stock in place...and ur truck is lookin good all opened up :biggrin:
> http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/wj-enterprises_2133_848604
> *


thanks man, i have heard people talking about this saw, but i never seen one so i did not know what i was lookn for, i was at a tool store the other day and saw the littlest table and chop saw u ever seen, they were electric and worked just like the big one's i was thinking about buying one of those. they were so cool looking i think they would work great for modeling.
thanks again for the pic, i will go get one soon.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 2 2011, 07:56 PM~19485498
> *thanks man, i have heard people talking about this saw, but i never seen one so i did not know what i was lookn for, i was at a tool store the other day and saw the littlest table and chop saw u ever seen, they were electric and worked just like the big one's i was thinking about buying one of those. they were so cool looking i think they would work great for modeling.
> thanks again for the pic, i will go get one soon.
> *


yea its so worth it i use mine on every frame a chop saw would be sweet tho


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 2 2011, 07:55 PM~19485486
> *Jake! Bro! I seriously have to start smoking again!! :420: You're phawkin poppin out the wicked shit and Im jealous   Lookin phawking great bro! I love the idea!
> *


lmao...thanks my drawing was a lil diff but i like how it came out


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 2 2011, 08:52 PM~19485444
> *i got my frame pretty much fabbed up was drawin out some ideas and came out with somethin different than normal lol
> 
> 
> ...


that's it, i am going to stop posting up pic's of my shit, every time i post up a pic of somthing ive done, KYKUSTOMS post up a pic of the same thing i did but his looks wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better then mine, i posted up my doors cut open with my door post, so did KY, his looked wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy better then mine, then i post up pic's of my frame, so did KY, his looks wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better then mine too. man you are killing me. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, YOU ARE MAKING ME A BETTER BUILDER. thanks. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
lol :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
frame looks sick man. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

started my first full frame, and its gonna have some fairly intrakit tube work(at least what y skill level can handle, did this in bout 5 mins...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 2 2011, 09:03 PM~19485569
> *started my first full frame, and its gonna have some fairly intrakit tube work(at least what y skill level can handle, did this in bout 5 mins...
> 
> 
> ...


shit i think your frame looks great. man that a good job on your first frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

wow all these builds are lookin sweet i love the old chevys


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Jake.... that frame is fuckin insane!!!!! See what happens when you smoke the good shit?!?!

Alright, Im home now and grubbin on some food and a few beers and its off to work on the COE


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks chevyguy,.. im workin on it still haha the back is gonna have way more then just that


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 2 2011, 07:22 PM~19485754
> *thanks chevyguy,.. im workin on it still haha the back is gonna have way more then just that
> *


that frame is comin out nice bro....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 2 2011, 08:02 PM~19485559
> *that's it, i am going to stop posting up pic's of my shit, every time i post up a pic of somthing ive done, KYKUSTOMS post up a pic of the same thing i did but his looks wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better then mine, i posted up my doors cut open with my door post, so did KY, his looked wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy better then mine, then i post up pic's of my frame, so did KY, his looks wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better then mine too. man you are killing me. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK, YOU ARE MAKING ME A BETTER BUILDER. thanks. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> lol :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> frame looks sick man. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks man and glad i can help in anyway lol


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks really big thanks,, im going to post more picks in a couple mins if what im doing works out (fingers crossed)


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 08:14 PM~19485681
> *Damn Jake.... that frame is fuckin insane!!!!! See what happens when you smoke the good shit?!?!
> 
> Alright, Im home now and grubbin on some food and a few beers and its off to work on the COE
> *


lmao thanks james yea the good shit helps but its gettin low and its gettin dry might be gettin close to a builders block


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 2 2011, 08:03 PM~19485569
> *started my first full frame, and its gonna have some fairly intrakit tube work(at least what y skill level can handle, did this in bout 5 mins...
> 
> 
> ...


i like the idea keep it up looks good alot better than my first frame about 8 years ago lol


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 2 2011, 07:52 PM~19485444
> *i got my frame pretty much fabbed up was drawin out some ideas and came out with somethin different than normal lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

heres what i was gonna do ..








but now ima try this 








gonna cut and shit but is gonna be some diff. 

and gonna do this one too


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that bottom ford is different kinda hard to see whats goin on on the hood tho


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

heres a old pic ..there teeth


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so I finally got started tonight :biggrin: I see almost everyone is slammin theirs! I still think Im gonna go with the swampers route!  It's the hillbilly in me LOL

Ok so I started scratch buildin the frame cause the promo doesnt have a good frame to work with. Also cut the front end off to make room for the new face. It's gonna get some bushwacker fenders on it. ONCE I figure out how to scratch them LOL.... either way here's my little progress tonight.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

well heres the back half of my frame, done for today got school tomarrow hope yall like it.... and now im really sorry bout the pics had to use my ipod camera did and no charger D:<


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 2 2011, 09:11 PM~19486280
> *well heres the back half of my frame, done for today got school tomarrow hope yall like it.... and now im really sorry bout the pics had to use my ipod camera did and no charger D:<
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice :wow:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Good lookin shit fellas :thumbsup:



not much done tonight... cut out the front wells and the bed, but I did do this...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 3 2011, 12:11 AM~19486277
> *Ok, so I finally got started tonight :biggrin: I see almost everyone is slammin theirs! I still think Im gonna go with the swampers route!  It's the hillbilly in me LOL
> 
> Ok so I started scratch buildin the frame cause the promo doesnt have a good frame to work with. Also cut the front end off to make room for the new face. It's gonna get some bushwacker fenders on it. ONCE I figure out how to scratch them LOL.... either way here's my little progress tonight.
> ...



Hillbilly? Lmao. You must be in the southern part of Ohio. :biggrin: Everyones frame work looks titts.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 2 2011, 09:11 PM~19486280
> *well heres the back half of my frame, done for today got school tomarrow hope yall like it.... and now im really sorry bout the pics had to use my ipod camera did and no charger D:<
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick i like it :biggrin:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks for all the great feed back!!!! its greatly appreciated!!!!!! it took a long ass time to do and im still not done?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like it as is i wouldnt take it too far sometimes less is more


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

im just going to add some smaller detail pieces nothing big, and 2 support beems.....


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

Damn Darius you are Killin me, gonna have to step my game up


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

nah your 55 is way sicker! im likin that crew cab! in the end yours will be better haha, what are you plannin on for the frame?


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

Was going to stretch stock with IFS but NOW who knows!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

both you guys came outta nowhere buildin some sick builds


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 2 2011, 10:11 PM~19486280
> *well heres the back half of my frame, done for today got school tomarrow hope yall like it.... and now im really sorry bout the pics had to use my ipod camera did and no charger D:<
> 
> 
> ...


man thats a bad ass frame, i likes :wow:


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 3 2011, 01:13 AM~19487104
> *both you guys came outta nowhere buildin some sick builds
> *


Why thank you KY :happysad:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks ky a chevyguy!.. im just glad all of you are likin it! this is a fun build and will be my first complete!


----------



## Kut2Tuk (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 2 2011, 09:11 PM~19486277
> *Ok, so I finally got started tonight :biggrin: I see almost everyone is slammin theirs! I still think Im gonna go with the swampers route!  It's the hillbilly in me LOL
> 
> Ok so I started scratch buildin the frame cause the promo doesnt have a good frame to work with. Also cut the front end off to make room for the new face. It's gonna get some bushwacker fenders on it. ONCE I figure out how to scratch them LOL.... either way here's my little progress tonight.
> ...



:0 :cheesy: 99 Escalade Conversion??


----------



## Kut2Tuk (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 2 2011, 09:15 PM~19486328
> *Good lookin shit fellas :thumbsup:
> not much done tonight... cut out the front wells and the bed, but I did do this...
> 
> ...


Thats lookin nice bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 2 2011, 03:55 PM~19483419
> *heres my cameo from day 1, hope you guys like it, the bed sides are a bitch to do!
> 
> 
> ...


Bad assess love this one so far.


----------



## balboa (Feb 5, 2008)

just whating to know if i can get in the build this is the usa monster truck a 18 pack of budweiser and a dremel this is what i have. been out for some time and getting back in to it. i see some fine ass work in the forums and i am going to try it out.






sorry if not in order but more to come. i have a big ?? for you how do i cut the doors out and make the pilers. any help would be great. thanks


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Fukkit, I'm in. Guess I gotta build a frame for this...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by balboa_@Jan 3 2011, 05:16 AM~19488791
> *just whating to know if i can get in the build this is the usa monster truck a 18 pack of budweiser and a dremel this is what i have. been out for some time and getting back in to it. i see some fine ass work in the forums and i am going to try it out.
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah man jump in on this build off, glad to have ya.

i use a hobby knife to cut my doors open, i just take the blade and keep cutting up and down the door seam till the door falls off, there are some others that use sewing thread.

and to make pillers i use flat styrene and cut it to look like an A-piller and glue it in. click on this link and you will see a pic of one i have been working on.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=571206&st=60


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 3 2011, 06:22 AM~19488829
> *Fukkit, I'm in. Guess I gotta build a frame for this...
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to the party. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks man, don't know a lot about trucks except for what I think looks good. I'll come up with somethin'.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt+Jan 2 2011, 09:15 PM~19486328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well hell is freezing over im assuming... :biggrin: 

everyone else's is lookin bad as hell in here guys. I gotta get some pics up of my behemoth. Started the frame, did my rollpan and added a transmission to my engine. Dont sound like much but too me awhile.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice more entries gonna be alot of competition sofar they all look great


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres some pics of my madness.

what im using as my base model.









rollpan, and ya know i come representin' :biggrin: 









































my frame may look as if its big on one end small on the other..it is..its not an illusion. Since i have a skinnier engine that probably everyone here...lol, im tryin a lil somethin different. (but not as different as Jakes!!) 

Oh and the bends were done with a lighter..once they got movable i slid it on the bench into a 90 degree and cut it off. It fits right under the bed line but is tall enuf to take on a 5th wheel as well.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

OK Sonoma i'm looking to see work this year!!!! And i like with in see.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh youll definitely see a few finished this year from me. And imma try my damndest to get the transformer truck done too..but thats after this buildoff when i get back to it.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 3 2011, 12:58 PM~19489677
> *oh youll definitely see a few finished this year from me.  And imma try my damndest to get the transformer truck done too..but thats after this buildoff when i get back to it.
> *


Great thing in see bro. thanks for the pics. And i Will be looking for more. :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

You guys are Fn nuts with these frames. I'm going to try one one of these days.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 3 2011, 01:06 PM~19489720
> *You guys are Fn nuts with these frames. I'm going to try one one of these days.
> *


X2, just gotta find a good place to buy the stuff. Nothin local here.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 3 2011, 01:08 PM~19489725
> *X2, just gotta find a good place to buy the stuff. Nothin local here.
> *


I found a couple good styrene lots on ebay and picked those up. And there was a hobby shop by work so i went shopping at the hobby shop on the clock. picked up some aluminum rod, styrene rod, sheets, and various other things. But search ebay. there is usually a few good styrene lots on there.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

good lookin stuff fellas!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SO can anyone jump in here and build or is it just for the Drag-Lo club ?

I have this project that i seemed to have lack  the interest in workin with and maybe this is the thing i need to get finish !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2011, 09:33 AM~19489854
> *SO  can  anyone  jump  in  here  and  build    or  is  it  just  for the  Drag-Lo  club ?
> 
> I  have this  project  that  i  seemed  to  have  lack    the  interest  in  workin  with  and  maybe  this  is  the  thing  i  need  to  get    finish  !
> ...


Its open to everyone Dave..... Youre more than welcome to join bro....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well hell, mini's gonna blow us all outta the water with his build.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2011, 11:33 AM~19489854
> *SO  can  anyone  jump  in  here  and  build    or  is  it  just  for the  Drag-Lo  club ?
> 
> I  have this  project  that  i  seemed  to  have  lack    the  interest  in  workin  with  and  maybe  this  is  the  thing  i  need  to  get    finish  !
> ...


hell yeah bro, jump on in this shit. :0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 3 2011, 01:14 PM~19489753
> *I found a couple good styrene lots on ebay and picked those up. And there was a hobby shop by work so i went shopping at the hobby shop on the clock. picked up some aluminum rod, styrene rod, sheets, and various other things. But search ebay. there is usually a few good styrene lots on there.
> *


I'm watchin a TON on ebay, but the shipping seems a little high on em.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 3 2011, 10:33 AM~19490278
> *I'm watchin a TON on ebay, but the shipping seems a little high on em.
> *


Found a train shop near my job that has a shit ton of styrene and brass and aluminum rod, tubing, etc....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 3 2011, 02:35 PM~19490301
> *Found a train shop near my job that has a shit ton of styrene and brass and aluminum rod, tubing, etc....
> *


Hmm, guess I'll take a 7 day drive to Cali then. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 3 2011, 10:37 AM~19490321
> *Hmm, guess I'll take a 7 day drive to Cali then. LOL
> *


lol.... good luck with that.... let me know how it works out for you :biggrin:


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2011, 10:33 AM~19489854
> *SO  can  anyone  jump  in  here  and  build    or  is  it  just  for the  Drag-Lo  club ?
> 
> I  have this  project  that  i  seemed  to  have  lack    the  interest  in  workin  with  and  maybe  this  is  the  thing  i  need  to  get    finish  !
> ...


this may be a dumb q? but why do you put those lines in the body ?? iv seen this done b4 but never knew y? :dunno:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

to hold the pieces together better, instead of just having the 2 edges together, it is a piece that olds both sides together.


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

:0 ohhhh i see ..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2011, 10:33 AM~19489854
> *SO  can  anyone  jump  in  here  and  build    or  is  it  just  for the  Drag-Lo  club ?
> 
> I  have this  project  that  i  seemed  to  have  lack    the  interest  in  workin  with  and  maybe  this  is  the  thing  i  need  to  get    finish  !
> ...


cool another ford :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 3 2011, 01:35 PM~19490301
> *Found a train shop near my job that has a shit ton of styrene and brass and aluminum rod, tubing, etc....
> *


The train over  here by BIG C and me offers the same ever green stock that the hobby shop has for almost Half the cost! If you fellas can find a train shop in your area its worth the drive ! They offer a lot of items we can use to better are builds !


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

OK GUYS I WENT BACK TO MY F350 ..I HOPE THATS OK ..I WAS TELLING BRIAN THAT I DIDNT HAVE ALL THE PARTS I NEEDED TO DO THE OTHER BUILDS ..I ALSO NEED HELP DOING FRAME WELL AT LEAST THE FRONT OF IT ..WHATS A EASY WAY TO BUILD ONE?? IM NEW TO BUILDING THEM SO I CANT GET ALL CRAZY LIKE YOU GUYS DO LOL BUT I CAN BUILD A CLEAN ASS RIDE !!  










IM RAISING MY FINDERS AND LIKE A STRIPPER DOES I TOOK THE TOP OFF !!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 3 2011, 10:42 AM~19489906
> *Well hell, mini's gonna blow us all outta the water with his build.
> *


dont say that..more of a learning curve for us here at Drag Lo...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 3 2011, 01:54 PM~19491235
> *OK GUYS I WENT BACK TO MY F350 ..I HOPE THATS OK ..I WAS TELLING BRIAN THAT I DIDNT HAVE ALL THE PARTS I NEEDED TO DO THE OTHER BUILDS ..I ALSO NEED HELP DOING FRAME WELL AT LEAST THE FRONT OF IT ..WHATS A EASY WAY TO BUILD ONE?? IM NEW TO BUILDING THEM SO I CANT GET ALL CRAZY LIKE YOU GUYS DO LOL BUT I CAN BUILD A CLEAN ASS RIDE !!
> 
> 
> ...



im glad im not choppin the dodge like i was thinkin of doin!!

And the front comes down to building A-arms, spindles, adding a spot for a bag or 2. If ya wanting moving suspension theres more tricks in that. Just hold up, i bet someone here soon will be doin their front end up


----------



## balboa (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks will do and i will post more pics. and thanks for the heads up on the doors. will work on that today. i hope i can do them like the ones i see in here. and this is me



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=470925


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 3 2011, 01:59 PM~19491269
> *im glad im not choppin the dodge like i was thinkin of doin!!
> 
> And the front comes down to building A-arms, spindles, adding a spot for a bag or 2.  If ya wanting moving suspension theres more tricks in that.  Just hold up, i bet someone here soon will be doin their front end up
> *


WHY MINE LOOKS UGLY? :ugh:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2011, 04:46 PM~19491169
> *The  train  over    here    by   BIG C   and  me  offers   the  same  ever green  stock    that   the   hobby  shop    has   for   almost  Half the   cost!   If  you   fellas  can   find  a   train   shop  in your  area   its   worth the  drive !   They  offer  a lot  of  items   we   can  use  to    better    are   builds  !
> *


The only "hobby shop" here has more trains than kits, but they still don't sell evergreen or plastruct stock. All they have is sheet. I can't remember if Hobby Lobby sells it, but if they do I may have take a trip to Adrian one of these days.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

my hobby shop is mainly trains and rc shit like cars and planes but they got kits and styrene...the hobby lobby here doesnt have styrene but they got metal stuff


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 3 2011, 02:09 PM~19491330
> *WHY MINE LOOKS UGLY?  :ugh:
> *


hell naw..shit lookin badass bro.


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

the blue bug in the back looks awesome!


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Jan 3 2011, 03:38 PM~19491950
> *the blue bug in the back looks awesome!
> *


MAN THAT FUCKING BUG :machinegun: ..........IS DRIVING ME CRAZY !!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 3 2011, 05:22 PM~19491422
> *The only "hobby shop" here has more trains than kits, but they still don't sell evergreen or plastruct stock. All they have is sheet. I can't remember if Hobby Lobby sells it, but if they do I may have  take a trip to Adrian one of these days.
> *



Isnt there a Riders in Jackson?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 3 2011, 07:31 PM~19492425
> *Isnt there a Riders in Jackson?
> *


Not anymore.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Jan 3 2011, 12:16 AM~19486347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're in, IM OUT MOFO!!! :roflmao: Nah just playin T. Glad to have you joinin us. Do tha damn thang!! :biggrin:


----------



## balboa (Feb 5, 2008)

here are the layout for the frame work






and it sits right





more too come just trying it out


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

i would like to get in on this build next time i get internet connection i will post what i have.as long as it is cool that i join


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by balboa_@Jan 3 2011, 08:39 PM~19494364
> *here are the layout for the frame work
> 
> 
> ...



Dually?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 3 2011, 08:05 PM~19494662
> *Dually?
> *


x2 lol no dual tires or dually fenders no join


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 3 2011, 10:52 PM~19494503
> *i would like to get in on this build next time i get internet connection i will post what i have.as long as it is cool that i join
> *



open to everyone bro! Jump right in!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good guys..im in ill get some pics.. ill be dowin a crew cab 72 gmc..


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Well my update for the night is front suspension is done and movable, and the back needs an upper set of control arms then they all need to ba connected to the frame, and my other bed side is almost done! Just waiting on putty to dry... Paint ideas??????


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 3 2011, 08:52 PM~19494503
> *i would like to get in on this build next time i get internet connection i will post what i have.as long as it is cool that i join
> *


hell yeah man join right on in, the more the better.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 3 2011, 09:05 PM~19494662
> *Dually?
> *


the tires and wheels are ok, that's what im using on mine, but you need to stick them out of the side of the bed and put a dually fender on the side of that bed.  
add a fender to the side of the bed and it's a dually.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I been a little lazy today and havent really done shit, but I did cut a sleeper off of a Peterbilt and shortened it. Taped on at the moment, but you get the idea.... I think.... I.... have a plan


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2011, 10:33 AM~19489854
> *SO  can  anyone  jump  in  here  and  build    or  is  it  just  for the  Drag-Lo  club ?
> 
> I  have this  project  that  i  seemed  to  have  lack    the  interest  in  workin  with  and  maybe  this  is  the  thing  i  need  to  get    finish  !
> ...


 :0 i remember this one!! you were gonna throw down in mini truckins round 2 build off right?! then you had kids and the plan changed?! :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so I am tryin something a little different, but still close to a cowl hood. The more I do this though makes me think I need to drop it. BUT I CANT!!!! Oh, and no, the hood isnt crooked, it's just me and my bad photo taking LOL. Either way, here it is.  Still got more work, but it's nice to be doing SOMETHING! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 3 2011, 08:18 PM~19495629
> *Ok, so I am tryin something a little different, but still close to a cowl hood. The more I do this though makes me think I need to drop it.  BUT I CANT!!!!  Oh, and no, the hood isnt crooked, it's just me and my bad photo taking LOL. Either way, here it is.  Still got more work, but it's nice to be doing SOMETHING! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That looks mean as hell  :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Whitebread :biggrin: Kinda what I was hoping for.


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 3 2011, 08:59 PM~19495371
> *I been a little lazy today and havent really done shit, but I did cut a sleeper off of a Peterbilt and shortened it. Taped on at the moment, but you get the idea.... I think.... I.... have a plan
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: This looks killer,can't wait to see the progess


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn James that COE has bad written all over it..awesome work with that!  

Heres what i been tinkering on all day mostly. My eyes hurt from lookin back & forth at the pics, but the engine is nearly finished as far as making parts for it. then its off to breakdown & painting it up. :biggrin:  











































































turbo's from the pete 359 kit..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.... Brian, that engine is bad ass bro!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 4 2011, 12:45 AM~19495875
> *Damn James that COE has bad written all over it..awesome work with that!
> 
> Heres what i been tinkering on all day mostly.  My eyes hurt from lookin back & forth at the pics, but the engine is nearly finished as far as making parts for it.  then its off to breakdown & painting it up. :biggrin:
> ...


Nice fabwork on that motor. Looks like its coming along nicely.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Brian, the engines lookin pretty cool! 

James, I LOVE the COE bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah the smaller parts are a real pain cuz i cant seem em real good but i got google..ill find me some damn good pics!


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 3 2011, 09:45 PM~19495875
> *Damn James that COE has bad written all over it..awesome work with that!
> 
> Heres what i been tinkering on all day mostly.  My eyes hurt from lookin back & forth at the pics, but the engine is nearly finished as far as making parts for it.  then its off to breakdown & painting it up. :biggrin:
> ...


Damn homie thats savage :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn brian motor lookin good too bad its so long and alot of it goin under the dash... james i like the idea could fit a shit load of speakers in that camper lmao...scu-rape you must have a big engine goin it it huh?
speakin of engines i got a kit today just for the blown 427 i wasnt plannin on a blower out of the hood but plans change right lol


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

Well today she got a new grille and the frame got mocked up and stretched.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Found another box of big rig parts.... didnt even know I had them.... Ill be putting some of those parts to good use on this...now to find a nice big block motor for the COE...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 01:19 AM~19496334
> *damn brian motor lookin good  too bad its so long and alot of it goin under the dash... james i like the idea could fit a shit load of speakers in that camper lmao...scu-rape you must have a big engine goin it it huh?
> speakin of engines i got a kit today just for the blown 427 i wasnt plannin on a blower out of the hood but plans change right lol
> *



Jake, Im gonna try putting a Blown 454 underneath the hood :biggrin: Just gotta find the kits that come with the 454 :roflmao:

Josh, the frame is lookin bad ass bro. Keep that shit up! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 4 2011, 04:52 AM~19498320
> *Jake, Im gonna try putting a Blown 454 underneath the hood :biggrin: Just gotta find the kits that come with the 454 :roflmao:
> 
> Josh, the frame is lookin bad ass bro. Keep that shit up! :biggrin:
> *


only kit i can think of with a blown 454 off the top of my head is the heavy chevy chevelle :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 3 2011, 11:45 PM~19497375
> *Well today she got a new grille and the frame got mocked up and stretched.
> 
> 
> ...


nice hilux frame.. also good grille choice.

check the USA-1 kit..it has the 454 engine.


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 4 2011, 03:45 PM~19500661
> *nice hilux frame.. also good grille choice.
> *


Ya it got me me on the ground with little fab work. Now a tunnel is needed since everything sits on top of the frame and not between it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL my damn USA-1 kit went to Mr Nate!! LOL Kickin my own butt for trading it off now LOL. Really coulda used it for the frame on the dually. Oh well, he built a bad ass truck outta it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

my dodge is getting a facelift..pics later tonight after i get it all fit in.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

both bed sides are done! doors shaved, and i got suspension work sarted and thats almost done, and susrprisingly its going well id say, besides the rear suspension, cuz its being a bitch!,,, question? how do i make air bags?... but ill be posting pics from what i did last night to, my build is coming kind of slow due to school, and being this is my first full complete custom frame...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good darius especially for a first custom frame


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks ky, i know the link bras on the bottom looked fucked so i cut em off and re did em, there going to hopefully be straight now haha, but im workin on the cab at the moment, took the stock grill and ground it done in back for a more detailed looke i guess heres a pick ..


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 3 2011, 09:50 PM~19495229
> *the tires and wheels are ok, that's what im using on mine, but you need to stick them out of the side of the bed and put a dually fender on the side of that bed.
> add a fender to the side of the bed and it's a dually.
> *



 

Dually may refer to:


* A pickup truck, specifically one with four wheels on the rear axle


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 4 2011, 04:49 PM~19502549
> *thanks ky, i know the link bras on the bottom looked fucked so i cut em off and re did em, there going to hopefully be straight now haha, but im workin on the cab at the moment, took the stock grill and ground it done in back for a more detailed looke i guess heres a pick ..
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good here bro, you should throw up some pics of that hardbody in the backround in the drag-lo thread!! looks like a 1/20 pathfinder maybe?! i have a few of the hardbodies!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks!.. haha its a pathfinder yea haha sure thing man i will but its frame is shit i gotta redo it, ive been workin on it for a long ass time haha


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn that frame looks good for your 1 one like that ..


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks riggabby, its a little un even but its my first and im proud of it! haha but thanks for the complement!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, well I was going through a parts box and ran across a broken Vette body. So I chopped the body up til I got the tail lights and the roll pan off the bottom to set up this!!! :biggrin: The rollpan still needs a little clean up so it'll sit flush with the bottom of the rear fenders. Gonna remove the lights and fill them in, smooth out all the edge lines on the tailgate, and maybe the body as well, and run a nice custom dual exhaust that will mount up in the raised middle just like the Vette


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

looks like its gonna be cool as hell...


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

well im done for the night, heres what i did today, lower control arms for rear, full font suspension, and started the bed along with finishing the bed sides...


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 4 2011, 08:13 PM~19504980
> *Ok, well I was going through a parts box and ran across a broken Vette body. So I chopped the body up til I got the tail lights and the roll pan off the bottom to set up this!!! :biggrin: The rollpan still needs a little clean up so it'll sit flush with the bottom of the rear fenders. Gonna remove the lights and fill them in, smooth out all the edge lines on the tailgate, and maybe the body as well, and run a nice custom dual exhaust that will mount up in the raised middle just like the Vette
> 
> 
> ...


thats lookin badass..ive done that rollpan on a 99 silverado at one point way back. Still a good lookin design bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i know this has been done before to soemthing somewhere. I know a another drag lo members went at it. Heres my rendition to it. All the headlights & such pop in place like they did when stock. I still gotta make the hood work more with it, but its close to what im wanting.










































sportin a pink rim/tire for the win!! :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 5 2011, 12:26 AM~19506020
> *i know this has been done  before to soemthing somewhere.  I know a another drag lo members went at it.  Heres my rendition to it.  All the headlights & such pop in place like they did when stock.  I still gotta make the hood work more with it, but its close to what im wanting.
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the charger front end on a dakota but not the 300 on a ram. Nice work.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 4 2011, 08:13 PM~19504980
> *Ok, well I was going through a parts box and ran across a broken Vette body. So I chopped the body up til I got the tail lights and the roll pan off the bottom to set up this!!! :biggrin: The rollpan still needs a little clean up so it'll sit flush with the bottom of the rear fenders. Gonna remove the lights and fill them in, smooth out all the edge lines on the tailgate, and maybe the body as well, and run a nice custom dual exhaust that will mount up in the raised middle just like the Vette
> 
> 
> ...


i like it


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 4 2011, 09:26 PM~19506020
> *i know this has been done  before to soemthing somewhere.  I know a another drag lo members went at it.  Heres my rendition to it.  All the headlights & such pop in place like they did when stock.  I still gotta make the hood work more with it, but its close to what im wanting.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie goin all out huh...shit is lookin badass


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 4 2011, 09:00 PM~19505628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 4 2011, 09:26 PM~19506020
> *i know this has been done  before to soemthing somewhere.  I know a another drag lo members went at it.  Heres my rendition to it.  All the headlights & such pop in place like they did when stock.  I still gotta make the hood work more with it, but its close to what im wanting.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good with that pink wheel lmao... mayhem i did the conversion a while back but i did the whole clip to use the hood and stuff from the 300 and mine was on the snap dually
http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/kyk...dodge%20dually/


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 12:56 AM~19506544
> *looks good  with that pink wheel lmao... mayhem i did the conversion a while back but i did the whole clip to use the hood and stuff from the 300 and mine was on the snap dually
> http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/kyk...dodge%20dually/
> *



I remember you doing the bed for that one but i must have missed the front end coversion. Nice work there. Flows good too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats the one that gave me the idea. Thanks Jake. though yours sounded like a horror story to do. lol.


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ima post another pic at the end of the night i just want to know if anyone has a tip idea or know how to make a billit grill for this ??


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i had to make the wheel well flairs from the 300 match the ram body line on the door so i had to fill that whole area lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i use .030 brass wire evenly spaced. can use various other type of shit tho..just see whats out there.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

can do a billet grille in styrene or brass rod or wire...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

anyone you know play guitar? they got some thin ass wires and most of them are wrapped and can unwind it and and there is a thinner wire inside...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

got some door panels fabbed up decided to keep with the diamond theme from the frame but i added a point on the ends for armrests


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Builds are lookin bad ass!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

got my dash fabed up went with a sigle diamond in the middle with 2 gauges in it and a spear like console...


----------



## balboa (Feb 5, 2008)

dont have a dualie so i am out thanks but later.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 5 2011, 01:02 AM~19506627
> *Ima post another pic at the end of the night i just want to know if anyone has a tip idea or know how to make a billit grill for this ??
> 
> 
> ...



Send me your address in a PM, I'll get you some mesh that I use for billet grills.  











Jake, You're KILLING it bro! Seriously some sick work! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

everyone's builds are lookn good, ive been bissy so i have not had time to work on mine, but we got till march so i know i will get it done, i always do. been doing a lot of thinking on mine, 

i see scur-rape-init put a covette on the back of his dually, i kid you not i had been thinking of doing that, i just got a corvette in, i'm using the moter outa it for my dually and had the back of the vette sitting behind my dually bed and had thought about putting them together, but not now. i will do somthing wild with it, ya'll know me. lol

good job everyone, keep up the great work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yaw puttin it down for real homies !

I'm diggin that 300 front end !

Also that scratch built dash is SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys gettin close to time for primer so i can start sandin it all down somemore lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Trend.

im pretty close with my 300 front end. May open the lower fascia parts on it for a lil more extra detail on it. Tonight imma attempt straighteneing up the rest of the cab, door lines, etc.. 

also may try to fab the 300 C tails into the bed possibly though im enjoying it being smooth as baby's ass back there ATM. 

And like Grim, i have a secret ill let out of the bag near the end of this... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 5 2011, 02:28 PM~19511898
> *Thanks Trend.
> 
> im pretty close with my 300 front end.  May open the lower fascia parts on it for a lil more extra detail on it.  Tonight imma attempt straighteneing up the rest of the cab, door lines, etc..
> ...


is it a secret?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shhhh..ok so u know what im up to... but no one else does. :uh:  LOL

i believe Grim will probably show his before i do :biggrin: (no ****)


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 5 2011, 09:40 AM~19508846
> *everyone's builds are lookn good, ive been bissy so i have not had time to work on mine, but we got till march so i know i will get it done, i always do. been doing a lot of thinking on mine,
> 
> i see scur-rape-init put a covette on the back of his dually, i kid you not i had been thinking of doing that, i just got a corvette in, i'm using the moter outa it for my dually and had the back of the vette sitting behind my dually bed and had thought about putting them together, but not now. i will do somthing wild with it, ya'll know me. lol
> ...


Well Matt, dont let the fact that Im puttin in the tail lights stop you bro.  Just cause I'm doin it doesnt mean you cant. I dont mean to sound silly, but yours might look better then mine, so why not put what you "want" to put into it.  I've never let the fact that someone else did something stop me from doin it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 04:30 PM~19513065
> *Well Matt, dont let the fact that Im puttin in the tail lights stop you bro.  Just cause I'm doin it doesnt mean you cant. I dont mean to sound silly, but yours might look better then mine, so why not put what you "want" to put into it.  I've never let the fact that someone else did something stop me from doin it.
> *


x2 and you could do em different like in the rollpan or mount em in the dually fenders to do somethin crazy lol :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 08:48 PM~19513753
> *x2 and you could do em different like in the rollpan or mount em in the dually fenders to do somethin crazy lol :biggrin:
> *



Exactly  See now you're using your head!! 

Matt, Just like Jake said, just put them in a different spot


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

in the fender would be cool if u frenched it more on the inside to make them the same angle as the tailgate... or u could mount em sideways or angled even tho they are the same lights you can make a completly diff look with them


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks bad ass ky.. i put my cab in the pond as soon as they are clean ill post some pics


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im lookin at some more photos and tryin to figure out this sleeper and a few other things before I start my frame and molding some styrene to the lower part of the cab to make it flow from the fenders to the sleeper....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks chris im eager to see your build lol... 
i got my front suspension mocked up i still need to link it to turn but it moves...i did it different this time i remember reading max from bnio customs talkin about mounting uni balls sideways for more lift but sacraficing turning radius since big wheels have limited turning radius anyway....i still gotta change the spindle a little for wheel mounting and strength


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:0 

damn Jake your puttin in overtime on this one. Simply amazing on the front end. Imma take the easy route on that end i think


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

well so far tonight i got my whole suspension basically done, including custom upper arms, and my inner bed done, kind of plain lookin but im goin for the look of a hauler..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks brian im gonna do a simple parrallel 4 link in back or a 2 link with a panhard bad since theres not alot of room...
darius thats lookin good


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks ky the uppers are being a bitch!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

i gotta figure out how to keep it locked up like it is in the 4th pic from the bottom, and how to keep it steardy.. ideas?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

got some work in tonight..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats sick chris is it gonna sit at that height?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks ky.. i might bd it


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

Love the 72 Chris!


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 6 2011, 09:50 PM~19526906
> *got some work in tonight..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats sic


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

did a custom grill for the crew im still undecided if i like it or not but heres a pic let me know what yall think...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Jake, do u realize sice i saw ur front end work..i stopped workin on mine? 2 1/2 days of no touching it..i dunno where my ideas went but they just left me...


Nice ass grille btw.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

that 72 chev duallt is gonna be sick... ky, how do you manage do do all this custom stuff?? haha i need help, ive got a bunch of ideas but zero clue on how to accomplish them


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guy


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 7 2011, 02:27 PM~19532364
> *that 72 chev duallt is gonna be sick... ky, how do you manage do do all this custom stuff?? haha i need help, ive got a bunch of ideas but zero clue on how to accomplish them
> *



ill say this, ur in the right club to get pointers on all of the basic, and fully custom stuff. Plus it does take time to learn the shortcuts on some of the things.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 6 2011, 09:50 PM~19526906
> *got some work in tonight..
> 
> 
> ...



very cool build Chris, got tons of potential there for sure.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks somoma and thanks, im just happy yall are so helpful! how would i do a custom dash? cuz i have an idea im just not sure on how to make t work.. ill post pics in a bit and will see what i can come up with


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

we all have different ways, but the way i'd start off is either look for something else that works..or if that dont happen to pan out,.. you can take the stock dash & trace the initial size of the top of the dash out on styrene sheet... there youll have a start that will fit inside ur window, the front & lower parts are up to you to decide.

Could add parts from other cars to add to the front so ya dont have to worry about the size of the dash, since the above step keep that inline for whatever ya choose...

hope that helps


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 7 2011, 03:09 PM~19532161
> *did a custom grill for the crew im still undecided if i like it or not but heres a pic let me know what yall think...
> 
> 
> ...


that grill is awesome


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks you that should help alot I'm diggin through my giant box right now haha


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 6 2011, 11:50 PM~19526906
> *got some work in tonight..
> 
> 
> ...


this is sweet!! alot of cool stuff in here but i think this is now my fav... :cheesy: 
an theres those wheels again.. :uh: where you get all those? i like them. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+Jan 7 2011, 12:50 AM~19526906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Keep it


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

new back half for my truck...


































more in my build thread


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I finaly decided on my interior.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 7 2011, 02:14 PM~19532225
> *Jake, do u realize sice i saw ur front end work..i stopped workin on mine?  2 1/2 days of no touching it..i dunno where  my ideas went but they just left me...
> Nice ass grille btw.
> *


sorry to hear that brian...im sure it will come back in no time lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 7 2011, 02:27 PM~19532364
> *that 72 chev duallt is gonna be sick... ky, how do you manage do do all this custom stuff?? haha i need help, ive got a bunch of ideas but zero clue on how to accomplish them
> *


just gotta grab some plastic and dont be scared to mess something up just do your best not to... confusious says whether you say you can or you cant you are right lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good lowemo nice backhalf and ghettoluxory i like the updated interior


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

builds r lookin good guys


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 7 2011, 11:32 PM~19537201
> *sorry to hear that brian...im sure it will come back in no time lol
> *


how's them pills workin out for ya Jake? and im back at it again. pass. side is shaved up and scribed door lines, also added two sliding tops on the truck..the same as i put on Bad Medicine a while back.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2011, 07:06 AM~19538468
> *how's them pills workin out for ya Jake?  and im back at it again.  pass. side is shaved up and scribed door lines, also added two sliding tops on the truck..the same as i put on Bad Medicine a while back.
> *


glad to hear you back at it brian...yea the pills are workin good...the story behind that for the guys that dont know so yall dont think ima pill head lmao is i was in the hospital yesterday for almost 8 hours cause of a kdney stone that was stuck in a valve from my kidney i never hurt so bad in my life. got a shot of morphin and the pain was gone within seconds...so far i havnt hurt today and no bloody pee so i think i may have passed it on the morphine after i relaxed but ima take these lourtabs just in case lmao they mixin pretty good with mary to lmao i dont wanna touch the crew so i dont wake up tomorrow and see it all fucked up so i might grap somethin else today to mess with


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah that may come out just bad..or even worse ya cut your damn hand off and not feel it...LOL


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea no shit but id rather cut myself than fuck up the model skin grows back lmao


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 11:23 AM~19539419
> *glad to hear you back at it brian...yea the pills are workin good...the story behind that for the guys that dont know so yall dont think ima pill head lmao is i was in the hospital yesterday for almost 8 hours cause of a kdney stone that was stuck in a valve from my kidney i never hurt so bad in my life. got a shot of morphin and the pain was gone within seconds...so far i havnt hurt today and no bloody pee so i think i may have passed it on the morphine after i relaxed but ima take these lourtabs just in case lmao they mixin pretty good with mary to lmao i dont wanna touch the crew so i dont wake up tomorrow and see it all fucked up so i might grap somethin else today to mess with
> *


sorry to hear about your illness, hope everything works out good, and you get back to feeling better. :happysad:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

WHEELS!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Everyone's getting down on these duallies. Props to everyone. I haven't got a chance to the work table but soon I'll get something going. Already got a lot of ideas brewing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Jan 8 2011, 09:59 PM~19542940
> *Everyone's getting down on these duallies. Props to everyone. I haven't got a chance to the work table but soon I'll get something going. Already got a lot of ideas brewing. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Don't lie, you're just sittin in the shadows gettin ideas to use from everyone elses builds so you can blow us all outta the water. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 8 2011, 06:15 PM~19542531
> *sorry to hear about your illness, hope everything works out good, and you get back to feeling better. :happysad:
> *


thanks matt im not in pain but it sucx i cant build on these damn tabs so it might be a few days before i can build :tears:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 8 2011, 06:29 PM~19542616
> *WHEELS!
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 8 2011, 06:30 PM~19543223
> *Don't lie, you're just sittin in the shadows gettin ideas to use from everyone elses builds so you can blow us all outta the water. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: how'd you know?... :biggrin: I wish I had the skills you guys got on the truck building. But I'm a give it a shot. Just been crazy holiday vacation with the fam. But I'm getting back on the road and gonna get some building time.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 08:41 PM~19543308
> *thanks matt im not in pain but it sucx i cant build on these damn tabs so it might be a few days before i can build  :tears:
> *


it's cool man you got till march to finish it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 8 2011, 06:29 PM~19542616
> *WHEELS!
> 
> 
> ...


i cant believe those are my resin rims... those are beyond badass bro.. looks better in a bigger pic anyways!! :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2011, 09:41 PM~19544267
> *i cant believe those are my resin rims...  those are beyond badass bro..  looks better in a bigger pic anyways!! :wow:
> *


needa get a cast of them with the spikes


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 09:42 PM~19544273
> *needa get a cast of them with the spikes
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2011, 09:44 PM~19544288
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


howd you make the spikes!! looks awsome!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 9 2011, 01:30 AM~19544655
> *howd you make the spikes!! looks awsome!!
> *



x2 how DID you make them spikes?


----------



## drastik_lo (Jan 9, 2011)

hi guys im fairly new to this stuff but am very keen to get started on my first truck,im in australia so i am limited to internet shops as there is not many hobby shops where i am. the main thing im looking for is some big rig rims, i love the ones 06150xlt posted and ive seen lots of people have them in chrome. where can i get these?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drastik_lo_@Jan 9 2011, 05:56 AM~19546197
> *hi guys im fairly new to this stuff but am very keen to get started on my first truck,im in australia so i am limited to internet shops as there is not many hobby shops where i am. the main thing im looking for is some big rig rims, i love the ones 06150xlt posted and ive seen lots of people have them in chrome. where can i get these?
> *


to gt chrome ones you will have to buy a semi kit but if they dont have to be chrome slammed sonoma sells resin ones for a reasonable price and they have low profile tires molded to them


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drastik_lo_@Jan 9 2011, 05:56 AM~19546197
> *hi guys im fairly new to this stuff but am very keen to get started on my first truck,im in australia so i am limited to internet shops as there is not many hobby shops where i am. the main thing im looking for is some big rig rims, i love the ones 06150xlt posted and ive seen lots of people have them in chrome. where can i get these?
> *


we got a guy here in Drag Lo thats from aussieland..he may be able to help ya out with rims, parts, etc that he's come across over there. Look for LOWEMO


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

just a little update, ive been working on the front doors, i got them hinged, now on to the back doors.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good matt...i still havnt decided how to swing my doors yet lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 9 2011, 11:10 AM~19546666
> *just a little update, ive been working on the front doors, i got them hinged, now on to the back doors.
> 
> 
> ...


That is some very nice hinge work bro !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 9 2011, 09:10 AM~19546666
> *just a little update, ive been working on the front doors, i got them hinged, now on to the back doors.
> 
> 
> ...


This looks really good. You gotta get your self some small wire and the aluminum tube that is 1/16 x .014....Only because its small enough that it works well, but isn't so wide that it's hard to mount the door panel....I deff like how you left the center pillar though.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

I was thinking about cutting the doors on my 55 cameo, what is the best way to hinge them to the cab?,,,, well for a small updat my rear suspension is done and I changed the upper suspension link, also doing the final body work on my box, so it's almost time for paint, but not if I cut the doors, so should I?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 9 2011, 09:36 AM~19546764
> *I was thinking about cutting the doors on my 55 cameo, what is the best way to hinge them to the cab?,,,, well for a small updat my rear suspension is done and I changed the upper suspension link, also doing the final body work on my box, so it's almost time for paint, but not if I cut the doors, so should I?
> *


I'll be honest and say that this is a very hard truck to cut doors on and hinge and build jambs for if you haven't ever done so before. The window frame is EXTREMELY fragile. Here's the steps that I did on my 55...










































Here's how the jambs go in with the interior pan..


















and you have to reshape the front side of the inner bucket..


















Hope that helps...This is a big job for doors...Good Luck.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i was about to say..but knew theres no way to show the justice your jams look in that truck...

Its simply not done that good the first time. Im still tryin to get it right.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

damn i think ill try doors on some other trucks first, i think ill leave these alone, thanks for the pics tho! i might get another kit and try it sometime.,.... does anyone have paint ideas for me?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps guys, works been kinda slow this week on the dually, ive been bissy doing other stuff, but i had a slow sunday so ive been bustin butt tring to get somthing done.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

MKD, truck's looking bad, bro.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

umm so im using my airbrush for the first time< easiest way to clean? and if i fuck up how do i take paint off?


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

I am late to the game but I'm in.  

Starting with a parts box 65, hacked the stepside bed apart and and now I need to cut those fenders and crap to make these rims fit, which will either get replaced or modified to be "dually like". Hopefully I will get this done before the dead line lol.


































Hope fully in the next few days I start to put some good time in on it, but first I have to wait for the paint to strip.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Shit, I'm fallin WAY behind. I'll post up pics of what I'm workin on in a few.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Spikes are .060 hex rod... I took an exacto and made the end pointed then cut it off 20 freekin times... shave shave cut, shave shave cut, :uh: but well worth it :biggrin:

and also drilled out the holes a little bigger and also sanded off the hub and used a old Ford hub cap for the center


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 3 2011, 11:59 PM~19495371
> *I been a little lazy today and havent really done shit, but I did cut a sleeper off of a Peterbilt and shortened it. Taped on at the moment, but you get the idea.... I think.... I.... have a plan
> 
> 
> ...


THIS A FUCKIN SICKKKKKKKKK BUILD


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's what I'm workin on. It's nothin compared to some of the builds goin on in here, but I couldn't come up with what I wanted for the other one right now.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

well my paint job on the cab just pissed me off.  fuckin waited 2 hours for the first color to dry, masked it off and sprayed the second color let that dry and then un did the tap to find out it peeled half of the first coat off so im gonna let it dry under a lamp over night and mask it off and spray it agan


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

DAMN some badass work in here guys. I love that quad cab 55 chevy it looks sweet.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 9 2011, 09:46 AM~19546804
> *I'll be honest and say that this is a very hard truck to cut doors on and hinge and build jambs for if you haven't ever done so before.  The window frame is EXTREMELY fragile.  Here's the steps that I did on my 55...
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: Very,very......NICE!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 9 2011, 08:03 AM~19546449
> *we got a guy here in Drag Lo thats from aussieland..he may be able to help ya out with rims, parts, etc that he's come across over there.  Look for LOWEMO
> *



cheers homie...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drastik_lo_@Jan 9 2011, 05:56 AM~19546197
> *hi guys im fairly new to this stuff but am very keen to get started on my first truck,im in australia so i am limited to internet shops as there is not many hobby shops where i am. the main thing im looking for is some big rig rims, i love the ones 06150xlt posted and ive seen lots of people have them in chrome. where can i get these?
> *


hey man... welcome to this wikkid website... its awesome to see another aussie wanting to get into model building 

so like slammd said if you want some parts or want to no anything aussie wise.. just pm me and ill see what i can do for ya bro... im keen to help anybody i can


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 9 2011, 09:02 PM~19549905
> *Here's what I'm workin on. It's nothin compared to some of the builds goin on in here, but I couldn't come up with what I wanted for the other one right now.
> 
> 
> ...


What you need for the other on you wanted to do?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 9 2011, 11:31 PM~19551149
> *What you need for the other on you wanted to do?
> *


I was gonna build a hauler. I was eyeballin a resin crew, which got up to $50. Also need a set of resin rims which will have to wait a few weeks. So since i can't even get the rims right now I'll just go with this one.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 9 2011, 11:34 PM~19551183
> *I was gonna build a hauler. I was eyeballin a resin crew, which got up to $50. Also need a set of resin rims which will have to wait a few weeks. So since i can't even get the rims right now I'll just go with this one.
> *


I found some aluminum dually wheels on ebay last week. Not sure if there still there now. At the time they were up to $48.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 9 2011, 11:41 PM~19551283
> *I found some aluminum dually wheels on ebay last week. Not sure if there still there now. At the time they were up to $48.
> *


I got rims in mind, don't wanna give away my source til I got em though. Just gotta wait til I got the extra $ to spend.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 9 2011, 11:44 PM~19551314
> *I got rims in mind, don't wanna give away my source til I got em though. Just gotta wait til I got the extra $ to spend.
> *


 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Killer work guys... Im off the next 4 days so Ill be puttin in some work on mine....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 9 2011, 06:02 PM~19549905
> *Here's what I'm workin on. It's nothin compared to some of the builds goin on in here, but I couldn't come up with what I wanted for the other one right now.
> 
> 
> ...


i like it on the lil spokes :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 9 2011, 10:21 PM~19552523
> *Killer work guys... Im off the next 4 days so Ill be puttin in some work on mine....
> *


sounds good i been waitin on progress lol


----------



## drastik_lo (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Jan 10 2011, 01:30 PM~19551143
> *hey man... welcome to this wikkid website... its awesome to see another aussie wanting to get into model building
> 
> so like slammd said if you want some parts or want to no anything aussie wise.. just pm me and ill see what i can do for ya bro... im keen to help anybody i can
> *


cheers bud, im gonna start on a '99 silverado dual cab, just wanted to know where i can get some big rig wheels from? im still waiting for the kit from the u.s but im heaps keen to get started on this build


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drastik_lo_@Jan 10 2011, 07:25 AM~19554147
> *cheers bud, im gonna start on a '99 silverado dual cab, just wanted to know where i can get some big rig wheels from? im still waiting for the kit from the u.s but im heaps keen to get started on this build
> *



So start on the build bro. Wheels shouldnt stop you. Im sure you have frame work or other things you can do to tide you over til then.  When the wheels eventually get there, THEN cut fenders, and all that good shit  Good luck in the build off....

More progress pics from me!! Stay tuned. :uh:

Oh wait, you have to make progress in order to have progress pics.  I've been puttin in some extra hours so I havent had time to work, but come Wednesday, I'll have some progress as long as Im not working Thrusday LOL.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got 4 days worth of snow that just fell, so if the propane hold out ill be workin on muy truck some.... maybe some frame work or some shit.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah i got some snow tooooooo, so im stuck in the house for a couple of days too, but it will give me some time to work on my dually.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drastik_lo_@Jan 10 2011, 04:25 AM~19554147
> *cheers bud, im gonna start on a '99 silverado dual cab, just wanted to know where i can get some big rig wheels from? im still waiting for the kit from the u.s but im heaps keen to get started on this build
> *



well as for semi rims i was lucky and had a 1/18 scale die-cast semi truck that i stole them from... ummm i have these if they are any help to you.... 


























the ones on the left... i will get a better pic in the morning.... 

you could use them but you would have to add another rim to them because i shaved them down thinking i would be able to use them for this build off but yeah they have to be dual rim...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got the back two doors hinged, started working on the rear frame, im using a 98 corvette rear end, this is what im thinking im going to do to it, got some work todo to make this work but this is kinda how it's going to look once im done.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

stripping paint is no fun and it stinks!, if this dont work i gotta get a new cab cuz i aint redoing the bed sides!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Finally got some bench time...


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

anybody got another 55 cameo cab they wanna sell/ trade for something????? cuz i think mine is fucked!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 10 2011, 10:21 AM~19555569
> *i got the back two doors hinged, started working on the rear frame, im using a 98 corvette rear end, this is what im thinking im going to do to it, got some work todo to make this work but this is kinda how it's going to look once im done.
> 
> 
> ...


that vette reaend is gonna look good on it...are you gonna use the stock upper arms?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Jan 10 2011, 01:38 PM~19556911
> *Finally got some bench time...
> 
> 
> ...


nice start sofar


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Is it to late to get in on the fun! I got a F350 to finish up, been in the box for 2 yrs.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 10 2011, 01:17 PM~19557187
> *Is it to late to get in on the fun! I got a F350 to finish up, been in the box for 2 yrs.
> *


Its never too late.... Get in on the fun bro.... I know how you get down, you're gonna kill it :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks i'm in. :thumbsup: :roflmao: Will post some pics tonight. :boink:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Jan 10 2011, 03:38 PM~19556911
> *Finally got some bench time...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 10 2011, 08:53 AM~19554405
> *yeah i got some snow tooooooo, so im stuck in the house for a couple of days too, but it will give me some time to work on my dually.
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

got some of the slow work done i hinged the doors and the cab jambs around the hinges and added to the b pillar for strength


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 10 2011, 07:56 PM~19558589
> *got some of the slow work done i hinged the doors and the cab jambs around the hinges and added to the b pillar for strength
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job brother, the way u did the b pillar and hing the door. :thumbsup:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 10 2011, 04:56 PM~19558589
> *got some of the slow work done i hinged the doors and the cab jambs around the hinges and added to the b pillar for strength
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN man those rear doors look like them came with it... your killing it!




all i have is my lower link bars done and some colour on my motor...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Jan 10 2011, 08:52 PM~19559138
> *DAMN man those rear doors look like them came with it... your killing it!
> all i have is my lower link bars done and some colour on my motor...
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 10 2011, 03:07 PM~19557093
> *that vette reaend is gonna look good on it...are you gonna use the stock upper arms?
> *


i thinks i am, i don't know yet.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

damn KY that ford is killer man. nice job.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

well im hoping that the next paint job i put on the truck tomorrow decides to stick so i dont spend 2 hours just stripping the cab! got my frame basically done and already decided on new colors since the one i was gona used got fucked up it was way to runny from to much thinner, but hopefully it turns out well!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Jan 10 2011, 04:38 PM~19556911
> *Finally got some bench time...
> 
> 
> ...



Damn B :wow: You didnt make a crew cab, you made that bitch a MEGA cab! Shit looks good bro! :biggrin:

Matt, Jake, an Ashleigh, shit's looking good fellas!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 10 2011, 10:21 AM~19555569
> *i got the back two doors hinged, started working on the rear frame, im using a 98 corvette rear end, this is what im thinking im going to do to it, got some work todo to make this work but this is kinda how it's going to look once im done.
> 
> 
> ...



i see that two of us have the same idea...  I finally got my hands on a new vette with the LS9 so its getting used in several different ways. And no i didnt do shit towards mine today...preoccupied myself with Call of Duty Black ops ( bout to beat it in one sitting) :uh:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Jan 10 2011, 05:52 PM~19559138
> *DAMN man those rear doors look like them came with it... your killing it!
> all i have is my lower link bars done and some colour on my motor...
> 
> ...


thanks bro and nice backhalf is the color of the engine the color the truck gonna be?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

casted these


----------



## drastik_lo (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Jan 11 2011, 12:11 AM~19554467
> *well as for semi rims i was lucky and had a 1/18 scale die-cast semi truck that i stole them from... ummm i have these if they are any help to you....
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the offer mate but i might as well do the same trick and buy a few truck models and steal parts off them


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 10 2011, 11:38 PM~19563184
> *thanks bro and nice backhalf is the color of the engine the color the truck gonna be?
> *



cheers man... and as for the colour im not to sure yet see what happens i guess


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Some work i've done.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good badgas i like the sliding sunroof


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i got my front tubs and core support finished


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i swear i gotta get back on mine...between it being freezin ass cold and having little motivation along with it...yall killing it tho!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

GOD DAMNIT FUCK PAINT!!!!! wanted to do metal flake blue but no its flat  i cant paint! im spray can it fuck it! im pissed now! wanna buy an air brush anyone? its a paashe!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2011, 03:24 PM~19568037
> *i swear i gotta get back on mine...between it being freezin ass cold and having little motivation along with it...yall killing it tho!
> *


pack some tools up and do shit inside in the heat its hard to get motivated when you dont even wanna be there lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 11 2011, 04:34 PM~19568639
> *GOD DAMNIT FUCK PAINT!!!!!  wanted to do metal flake blue but no its flat  i cant paint! im spray can it fuck it! im pissed now! wanna buy an air brush anyone? its a paashe!
> *


sucx to hear about the paint problems...is the paint flat or did it just come out flat? if its not suposed to be flat you are prolly sprayin it on too heavy at first...


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

:wow: with all the sick build in here you guys scared me away from mine :tears:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

it was susposed to be glossy its a gloss blue mixed with silver i dont know what happend, im just spaying it a deep candy purple i had sitting on a shelf now..


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 11 2011, 05:56 PM~19569259
> *:wow:  with all the sick build in here you guys scared me away from mine  :tears:
> *


 :yessad: me too  :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 11 2011, 09:01 PM~19569304
> *it was susposed to be glossy its a gloss blue mixed with silver i dont know what happend, im just spaying it a deep candy purple i had sitting on a shelf now..
> *


Usually comes out looking flat when airbrushing i beleive. I could be wrong.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

what do you usually use?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 11 2011, 08:56 PM~19569259
> *:wow:  with all the sick build in here you guys scared me away from mine  :tears:
> *


Same here, but I'm stickin with it. Got the stance set, now I just need to work on paint and engine. Pics in a few.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 11 2011, 09:11 PM~19569393
> *what do you usually use?
> *


It looks flat until you spray clear. Unless your spraying an enamel. I think enamel dries with a clear finish. 
:dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

all build have nice progress coming along! keep it going fellas!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

No dragger here, just a daily driver with a simple drop. More of a shop truck. Gonna drop in a 454. It'll be pulling a trailer I got from a friend.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 11 2011, 07:34 PM~19568639
> *GOD DAMNIT FUCK PAINT!!!!!  wanted to do metal flake blue but no its flat  i cant paint! im spray can it fuck it! im pissed now! wanna buy an air brush anyone? its a paashe!
> *



LOL well I dont want to buy it, but you can send it to me and I'll take care of it. :roflmao: 


All you guys better get your asses back in this build off.... Nobody should be scared away!! PUSH yourselves!! TRY, TRY, and TRY some more! I am not gonna come close to Jakes ride, but IMA TRY like hell!  Get back in here... get motivated, and LETS BUILD!!! 

Jim, Nice looking ride bro. It will be nice to see something that's NOT draggin LOL. Sorry fellas, I know we're drag-lo, but that's what yall NORMALLY build. Try something out of the norm :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 11 2011, 07:34 PM~19568639
> *GOD DAMNIT FUCK PAINT!!!!!  wanted to do metal flake blue but no its flat  i cant paint! im spray can it fuck it! im pissed now! wanna buy an air brush anyone? its a paashe!
> *



By the way. What model is your Paasche?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Some chassis and int. work.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN BG!! Lookin good bro! Very nice work all around!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn badgas thts lookin good wish i had some paint on mine but i havnt even decided on what color yet lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

as always badgas..wicked detail!! is that thread you used on the seats for the piping?! i've use it a few times but a big pain to make right!! :happysad: lay it over it wet paint maybe?!


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 11 2011, 08:06 PM~19570633
> *Some chassis and int. work.
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats nice


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 11 2011, 11:27 PM~19570864
> *as always badgas..wicked detail!! is that thread you used on the seats for the piping?! i've use it a few times but a big pain to make right!! :happysad: lay it over it wet paint maybe?!
> *


Thanks bro. and, yea i used thread, but to make it work i color it with a Sharpie then to keep the hairs down on the thread wipe it with super glue.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn!! Everyone's getting down. :thumbsup: I'm falling way behind.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 11 2011, 10:47 PM~19571125
> *Thanks bro. and, yea i used thread, but to make it work i color it with a Sharpie then to keep the hairs down on the thread wipe it with super glue.
> *


great tip. :thumbsup: chasis looks killer . :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 11 2011, 05:46 PM~19569198
> *pack some tools up and do shit inside in the heat its hard to get motivated when you dont even wanna be there lol
> *


yeah maybe, but id have to uproot my dremel and 3/4 of my room to do anything remotely normal inside...

'sides we got 3 months..i doubt we'll have 3 months of snow. And i did get a propane tanks today so ill be out there doin some truck work soon.

And my diesel engine is painted, all the parts minus one that sailed across the room last nite is put on. Ill have pics of it soon.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 12 2011, 12:37 PM~19574281
> *yeah maybe, but id have to uproot my dremel and 3/4 of my room to do anything remotely normal inside...
> 
> 'sides we got 3 months..i doubt we'll have 3 months of snow.  And i did get a propane tanks today so ill be out there doin some truck work soon.
> ...


We only got about a month and a half left.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 12 2011, 09:40 AM~19574296
> *We only got about a month and a half left.
> *


still more than enuf time for me. the hard part of my build is now done. the rest is cake.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres the hard part... plus i still gotta do all the plumbing for the glow plugs & shit.

























i counted all the styrene in the 4-5 silver pieces thats on the block itself.... theres like 24 different pieces of styrene square, tube, stock and wire in it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Now that looks sick!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass brian be hard to cast all that stuff tho unless u leave most of the stuff on the block


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

i got hardly anything done yesterday...




































but im slowly getting parts painted and assembled.... im still unsure on on a final colour for the body?



any suggestions???


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

candy orange?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 12 2011, 06:36 PM~19578749
> *looks badass brian be hard to cast all that stuff tho unless u leave most of the stuff on the block
> *


now that i have it together..i doubt ill cast it. If yall want one, do some research & make one..its really not that hard but ya gotta start with a 6 cylinder inline or it wont work otherwise. the 359 pete engine is about 1/2" taller than this one by size and would fit into the dodge but not in a slammed out state.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 11 2011, 09:06 PM~19570633
> *Some chassis and int. work.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE, i like the detail on the frame.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

This is how i'm doing the doors.
































I know the pics. is out of order.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

now thats insane as hell. And im glad im not openin my doors now..LOL


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Those doors are sick bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

those doors are badass badgas


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, those doors look killer!


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 12 2011, 08:55 PM~19580365
> *This is how i'm doing the doors.
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaammmmm thats ill nana


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

got my dually project together :cheesy: will try to post as much as i can i have no net right now
im going to make a tow truck :wow: becouse all i have is a cab, frame rail and flatdeck


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 12 2011, 09:55 PM~19580365
> *This is how i'm doing the doors.
> 
> 
> ...


Doors r badass bro


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

those doors look bad ass badgas


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Brother.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats gonna be a cool project sweetdreamer


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is just a quick update, still got some sanding to do, but this is the cross members that hold the corvette rearend in, and the square on top is where im going to put a ball for the fith wheel trailer to hook up to. i hope i have time to build the trailer, but if not i can alway build the trailer later.


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 13 2011, 05:00 PM~19588527
> *this is just a quick update, still got some sanding to do, but this is the cross members that hold the corvette rearend in, and the square on top is where im going to put a ball for the fith wheel trailer to hook up to. i hope i have time to build the trailer, but if not i can alway build the trailer later.
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks good ....mine looks no where as good as any of these great builds in here
ill be doing more body work then frame work im real new to doing frames ...great work homies


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 13 2011, 08:00 PM~19588527
> *this is just a quick update, still got some sanding to do, but this is the cross members that hold the corvette rearend in, and the square on top is where im going to put a ball for the fith wheel trailer to hook up to. i hope i have time to build the trailer, but if not i can alway build the trailer later.
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool 97 very cool!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks guys.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn matt that looks sick those tires are fat as hell lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

got the dually in first primer need to fill some holes here and there...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scur-rape-init, tunzafun, dariusmather


Wow. same shit in here too? :dunno:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

what you mean? lol dude i gotta get going o my truck i had to work all night cuz of this damn snow :/


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 14 2011, 12:24 AM~19591735
> *what you mean? lol dude i gotta get going o my truck i had to work all night cuz of this damn snow :/
> *



I mean that we have quite a few people browsing the topic  Nothing against you bro LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit i havent even messed with mine..lost interest?! i gotta get on it tho...right after i get done with my new GTR 
























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 13 2011, 08:00 PM~19588527
> *this is just a quick update, still got some sanding to do, but this is the cross members that hold the corvette rearend in, and the square on top is where im going to put a ball for the fith wheel trailer to hook up to. i hope i have time to build the trailer, but if not i can alway build the trailer later.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 13 2011, 10:35 PM~19591852
> *shit i havent even messed with mine..lost interest?!  i gotta get on it tho...right after i get done with my new GTR
> 
> 
> ...


come on brian, keep going onit, your off to an awesome start, i want to see you finish this by the due date. :wow: that is going to be one bad ass dually, and i know you can finish it.  so get your ass in gear and just DO IT. :biggrin: 

hay KY can't wait to see it back together in primer. i love a laid out primed truck.

thanks for the comps guys. just tring to keep going onit.  i do a little each day.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit im tryin....just on a downhill ride with easy stuff for the moment... that and i want different rims. After casting 359's im about tired of lookin at em. :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 13 2011, 09:05 PM~19591426
> *got the dually in first primer need to fill some holes here and there...
> 
> 
> ...


dually and what looks like the front end and seats from the chopped stepside ur doin too??


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i primed the stepside to ill have pics of both mocked up some time tomorrow


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

Well my frame pissed me off. Had to widen the front to get the 6.0 between the rails, got all that straightened out last night and when I just came back from takin a leak I knocked it on the floor and it broke in 5 peices. Here is what it looked like before. Guess I will start from scratch.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Dog? Cat? Kids?? How the hell did it hit the floor?


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

my dumb A$$, Slid the mouse over and didn't realize it was even sittin there


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that sucx about your frame ghettoluxury...one time i dropped a body on the ground and stepped on it before i realized it hit the ground luckily i was able to save it lol


----------



## ghettoluxury (Oct 4, 2010)

I think it will work out fine, the frame from the silverado I stole the engine from looks like it will do with a little stretch


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hope everything works out for ya on the new frame.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

oo no i wasnt offended its cool haha so any one else got a pthfinder they did??? i need more ides for mine


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

ALRIGHT  I need you phawkers who do a lot of fab works help on this. Matt, Wonderbread, anyone?? WHY THE PHAWK does this bitch keep breaking on me, and how do I keep it from doing so? I havent done a whole lot of body work, so I am still learning on this, but please help. lower right corner is what keeps doing it. it's been glued, and the bondo is thick enough to keep it smooth but it just keeps snappin on me.   :uh:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

What kind of glue are you using?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 14 2011, 07:21 PM~19598410
> *What kind of glue are you using?
> *



it's instacure like I see everyone else using. :dunno:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 07:23 PM~19598428
> *it's instacure like I see everyone else using. :dunno:
> *


'
Have anything behind it to re-inforce it?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hmm. are you cleaning off the bondo before ya glue your piece back on? Also instead of using glue & bondo..get some Tenax-7 or Proweld and use that. what that stuff does is literally welds the plastic to each other and wont break back off.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 14 2011, 03:24 PM~19598439
> *'
> Have anything behind it to re-inforce it?
> *


So the red part is snapping off from the Corvette white piece..right?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Jan 14 2011, 07:24 PM~19598439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Just the one corner, but it's just cracking. Not actually coming all the way off.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

may wanna glue it, kick it and sand the glue down..then do ur putty. not 100% that will do the trick but thats what i do to get things back in order.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, what Slammd said.  

Now if there's putty on the two surfaces to be glued, then it won't stick


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Why the hell am I gonna kick it? :uh: Wouldnt that break it more? 

Ok, I'll try glueing again. Im pretty sure I can get some glue in there without having putty in the way. maybe go from the back and also add a backside to the tailgate.  thanks guys


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 04:53 PM~19598659
> *Why the hell am I gonna kick it? :uh: Wouldnt that break it more?
> 
> Ok, I'll try glueing again. Im pretty sure I can get some glue in there without having putty in the way. maybe go from the back and also add a backside to the tailgate.  thanks guys
> *


kicker..instant set..the stuff in a brown bottle..LOL 

hell kick it my way, ill fix it & sent it back to ya.. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2011, 07:56 PM~19598679
> *kicker..instant set..the stuff in a brown bottle..LOL
> 
> hell kick it my way, ill fix it & sent it back to ya.. :biggrin:
> *



I think I got it.  Thanks though Brian. I will post pics in a few. I think Im going to prime it to see where my flaws are. I think it's smooth, but you know how primer will show the rough spots.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a pic of the dually mocked up in primer...needs some body work but im happy with it so far lol...critisism welcomed good or the worst you can give me lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so I still have a lot of body work to do, but I figured this is the most progress I've done on a build in FOREVER. Got some motivation to build tonight, and Im still curious on a few things. I need to fill in the tail light area and I think I need to put something on the tailgate as well so I can get rid of that gap there.... hmmmm Still learning, but hey, it's been fun! 


















Oh yeah, anyone have any ideas on how to fill in the roll pan? I am puttin in the lower exhaust area of the Vette, but it doesnt fit right in the roll pan area. I know I have to cut it a little more to fit even, but what about on the sides.... Do I start cuttin out the quaters? or do I just putty to fit?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 14 2011, 10:39 PM~19599945
> *heres a pic of the dually mocked up in primer...needs some body work but im happy with it so far lol...critisism welcomed good or the worst you can give me lol
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Looks bad ass Jake!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

take the bottom of the tailgate off it should raise it pretty close to where it needs to be...


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 07:47 PM~19600021
> *Ok, so I still have a lot of body work to do, but I figured this is the most progress I've done on a build in FOREVER. Got some motivation to build tonight, and Im still curious on a few things. I need to fill in the tail light area and I think I need to put something on the tailgate as well so I can get rid of that gap there.... hmmmm Still learning, but hey, it's been fun!
> 
> 
> ...



At least your getting something done bro, All I've managed to do is screw-up a paint job  :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 14 2011, 10:52 PM~19600081
> *At least your getting something done bro, All I've managed to do is screw-up a paint job   :biggrin:
> *



Got plenty of time Joe. You'll recover  Your paint is smooth so Im sure you'll figure something out!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 14 2011, 10:49 PM~19600051
> *take the bottom of the tailgate off it should raise it pretty close to where it needs to be...
> *



:0 Why didnt you tell me this before!! :roflmao: Well I guess I can do that, but then the tailgate probably wont open. I dont know. I guess that's all a part of building, is learning how to do the shit.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

oic i didnt relize the gate still opened... but im actually talkin about the red strip that i thought was part of the tailgate if u took that out and moved the pan up it would be pretty close on the bottom


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 14 2011, 08:39 PM~19599945
> *heres a pic of the dually mocked up in primer...needs some body work but im happy with it so far lol...critisism welcomed good or the worst you can give me lol
> 
> 
> ...


shit man that's killa :0 
what are ya thinkin on color?????


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 14 2011, 07:39 PM~19599945
> *heres a pic of the dually mocked up in primer...needs some body work but im happy with it so far lol...critisism welcomed good or the worst you can give me lol
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass Jake.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 07:55 PM~19600111
> *:0 Why didnt you tell me this before!! :roflmao: Well I guess I can do that, but then the tailgate probably wont open. I dont know. I guess that's all a part of building, is learning how to do the shit.
> *



i wish i still had the silvy i did that mod to. What i did was took some pieces of styrene from the insides of the bed and made tabs to get the sucker to have something to glue to. from there i form fitted the lower rocker area to flow with the roll pan instead of forcing the rollpan into a place it didnt want to go. From there i putty'd it sanded & painted it,... and my tailgate still opened afterwards

thats the best way i knew how to do it some 12+ years ago.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Right on. Thanks Brian!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 14 2011, 08:43 PM~19600438
> *shit man that's killa :0
> what are ya thinkin on color?????
> *


i found a new can of duplicolor jade green so ima prolly use it but not sure yet


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 09:10 PM~19600710
> *Right on. Thanks Brian!
> *


anytime bro. anytime


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 It's gettin there.... primer tomorrow. frame tomorrow night, and hopefully suspension as well......... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 15 2011, 12:59 AM~19603112
> *:0 It's gettin there.... primer tomorrow. frame tomorrow night, and hopefully suspension as well......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


so goin high with it? looks mean as fuck like that :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 15 2011, 11:43 AM~19604095
> *so goin high with it? looks mean as fuck like that :biggrin:
> *



:yes: Thanks Jake. I was hoping to get that appearance :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Just got more clear yesterday so now I can get down with my dually.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 12:28 PM~19604357
> *Just got more clear yesterday so now I can get down with my dually.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :wow:  Cant wait!

Where's everyone else at?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 09:28 AM~19604357
> *Just got more clear yesterday so now I can get down with my dually.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that looks nice as hell i like the colors


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 15 2011, 01:59 AM~19603112
> *:0 It's gettin there.... primer tomorrow. frame tomorrow night, and hopefully suspension as well......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man that thing is sitting high, looks good and mean.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 15 2011, 03:31 PM~19605433
> *man that thing is sitting high, looks good and mean.
> *



Thanks Matt,  It will probably sit a little bit higher but not much once I get the frame and suspension worked out. 

Lets see some progress fellas!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well this is the only progress ive got, this is all still very ruff, i still have a LOT of body work to do, just wanted to show some work that im doing, also this is somthing im working on for the front of the frame, and this is the motor i will be using. still very ruff, got a lot of sanding left to do. i will post up better pic's once i get some sanding done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin great bro. ill have pics of my shit shortly.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

damn that things gonna be sick! what are yo gonna do for a tailor?


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

*trailer


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

im going to build one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

alright yall sit back and just slowly flip thru..i just uploaded like 15+ pics of this damn thing & the wheels i built for it. Rims are from the 1/16th 55 Nomad kit wrapped in streetburner tires, i added a lip to all of em from the spoked 20" versions that came with the kit. Then used the smoothie chrome cap from the Ford Model T kit for the center cap. Im still runnin dually's too. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sick!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

then theres more...

































thats all ive done from 6:30 til about 11:00.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

see i told you, i know you would jump back on this and kick some ass, them wheels are bad ass. the whole truck looks awesome.
great job, keep it up brian.
sick sick sick.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

matt i like the way the backend of yours is comin out and brian that looks good on those wheels alot better than it did on my fone lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 15 2011, 10:08 PM~19609183
> *matt i like the way the backend of yours is comin out and brian that looks good on those wheels alot better than it did on my fone lol
> *


lol i can imagine. my phone takes shitty pics! LOL and yeah i knew i wasnt out yet, i needed a break from it before i got completely burned out from it...in the process got one car finished for 2011 already and another one really close for #2. what a turn around on that eh?


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

hey umm where can i find scale air bags? or how do i make them? and compressors? most appreciated


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 16 2011, 01:06 PM~19611358
> *hey umm where can i find scale air bags? or how do i make them? and compressors? most appreciated
> *


Slammd has them both.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

how much?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not sure, but he's not in it to make a profit. Hit him up, they shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

for sure thanks bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

most people make bags out of small orings im not sure of the size i havnt bought any in awhile but home depot and lowes carry them in small bags for a few bucx


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 16 2011, 10:14 AM~19611412
> *Not sure, but he's not in it to make a profit. Hit him up, they shouldn't be too expensive.
> *



couldnt have been said any better ! thanks J. those are mastered by me. the compressors are a set i got from Lowandbeyond if anyone should give a flip or not. They come in halves so they go together better. Same with the tanks. Thanks Travis.  Price for airbags, tanks & compressors are $.50 a piece ( meaning both sides as a whole)


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 16 2011, 04:02 PM~19612307
> *most people make bags out of small orings im not sure of the size i havnt bought any in awhile but home depot and lowes carry them in small bags for a few bucx
> *


Yeah, I got some for when I do end up doin a setup. I just don't have the original package for the part #.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the ones i used for the castings are #78 o-rings in the plumbing supply, but there are other sizes to choose from.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks guys!!! o i got a very small update for my 55 i stole an engine out of a nascar model i had its super detailed ( something i havnt yet possed the talent to do myself) so i figured it would make it look better under the hood.. here it is...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that engine looks good in there darius


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks i was trying to wire my own then messed up so i got mad found the nascar and ripped it out haha ima need help with an engine for my pathy cuz i need an easier way to wire these things


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

down side to it tho is that i gotta re do the fire wall witch is fine with me cus its almost done already then i just need to do steering links and the frame is ready to paint!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 16 2011, 06:02 PM~19613943
> *thanks i was trying to wire my own then messed up so i got mad found the nascar and ripped it out haha ima need help with an engine for my pathy cuz i need an easier way to wire these things
> *


rick at scaledreams sells prewired distributor kits, all ya gotta do is drill the hole, cut a boot for it & wham ya got wired up engine.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

oo damn really? shit ima have to get some haha im plannin on getin like 5 or 6 kits tomorrow im just waitin for this dude to call back then ima have alot more engines to do


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah hes got a ton of dressup stuff available over there. cool guy bro!

new stuff on my end for this buildoff. was lost as to how to do the rearend setup and this is what i came up with. The rearend chunk is fromaa 359 pete as well & fits properly in there just right. Forward & reverse links that articulate & move independently. can do side to side up/down. i also put in a set of tail lights in the fenders to go with the old school theme. tails are from the model king 65 galaxie kit turned around backwards, shaved down to a point & painted candy apple red for transparent color...
just an insight on my day.
















































the differences between the pete and a regular rearend


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

that thing is sick as hell bro! cant wait to see it done! them lights look bad ass


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks bro... long ways to go with it. slow & steady wins the race on this sucker. that rearend took 98% of my day to do today. started at 11:30 & didnt stop til 11:15 tonight. also with breaks to eat between and check here for ideas off and on.


----------



## ripgabby08 (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 16 2011, 09:00 PM~19615653
> *yeah hes got a ton of dressup stuff available over there.  cool guy bro!
> 
> new stuff on my end for this buildoff.  was lost as to how to do the rearend setup and this is what i came up with.  The rearend chunk is fromaa 359 pete as well & fits properly in there just right.  Forward & reverse links that articulate & move independently.  can do side to side up/down.  i also put in a set of tail lights in the fenders to go with the old school theme.  tails are from the model king 65 galaxie kit turned around backwards, shaved down to a point & painted candy apple red for transparent color...
> ...


thats dope boy magic right there


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

true true, i gotta slow down on mine haha.. damn thats a long day! i think my rear took 2 work days??? haha wait till i update i redid the upper arm and it looks sick haha but its gettin painted at the moment so not gonna touch it haha it looks good tho i might do a similar rear end on my pathy thanks for the idea!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Lookin good guys and I cannot way to see all the duallys done :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good brian but if you want the link bars to have heim joints but dont wanna make them out of plastic...easy cheap method and my favorite way of doing it is by using the eye cut off of fish hooks... they got all diff sizes and even colors just paint the arms and cut the curve off and stick the eye in with a dot of superglue and you got chrome,gold,red annodized etc. heim joints... for 1/20 scale i found some cotter pins that work great lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:0 

good idear there bro.

also while i was doin this, was texting travis (lowandbeyond) back & forth..and before this whole contraption got built i was gonna start with an IRS form a mazda RX-7. well after lookin at it, i definitely didnt like the outcome. well i told him i'd build an IRS in something if his ass would go & build something.

He just posted what looks to be a standard cab chevys-10 with a tandem bed. :0 :angry: 

Guess i gotta build a damn IRS now.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2011, 11:58 PM~19609101
> *then theres more...
> 
> 
> ...


dat front end is wicked bro'...can't wait to c dis all built up. would of been nice to get in on dis build off...too bad i dont have a dulley kit. i prolly could of scratched built some parts but jus dont have da time...


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

damn stuff is looking amazing up in here guys  i would have better updates but i have been busy partying for friends b-days and today i got my braces off


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

You fellas are doin some sick work!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

brian that rearend looks awesome. the pete one looks better init. good job on it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this set up is sick ...great job so far. :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got some primer onit, still got some sanding to do to get the body slick as i want it, but i'll get it. and this is inside the bed.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good matt that bed came out real nice


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

everyones stuff lookin good fellas!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 17 2011, 07:37 AM~19618439
> *brian that rearend looks awesome. the pete one looks better init. good job on it.
> *


yeah thanks Matt, it just didnt do justice to put such a small rearend in it.

And the chevy's comin along great bro!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps guys, now i gota finish the front suspension, and start on the interior.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Matt, primer just makes any truck laid out look good, yours is lookin killer as hell. Whats the color plans for it.?.i know ya gotta have something planned...

anyways, i threw out a random text to some guys on here tonight asking if i should open the doors. Man what a dumb fuckin question that was...

























James even chimed in and called telling me to do it!...LOL

And also asked on the stacks..im thinkin imma have to run em since i got a semi-engine in it. 








































made from 1/4" alum tubing, one on the right has been polished with 4000, 8000, 12000 to get a shinier appearance than just alum.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it does look better with the doors open you should do em all lambo style to go with the 300 front lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

noooo. that would be a damn nitemare to do up! goin just for the clean tow pig look with  the doors opening like a normal truck...thats the thought anyways :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i was just fuckin with ya lol that would be wack ive seen some cars it looks ok on but never liked lambos on trucks lol


----------



## balboa (Feb 5, 2008)

i know said i was out but do i have to have a bed??????? if i do not well here is a parts truck. so tell me if its good enuff to be in here?? and i am trying to make hand done frames i think i may have it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

so if your not going to use a bed, what are you going to do on the rear, maybe a flat bed or somthing??

brian it does look good with the doors open, and i am thinking of using stacks on mine to, but im not sure yet. i like what you used for stacks, they look like real ones.

im still not sure if im putting a corvette back end on mine or not. im thinking i will, so that the back end of mine don't look so plain.
only time will tell. lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok well fuk it i did it, that's what this build off is all about, i went ahead and cut the back off of the dually and added the vette rear end to it, i still got a lot of sanding and mud work to do, but fuk it, it's tooooo late now. lol what do ya think???


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good sofar matt but might be a pain in the ass gettin the lights in place? you could fill the backs in with styrene and fill the holes with clear parts glue or elmers to make it have clear tails...put a lil piece or clear read and it will look like it has red bulbs...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah i have been lookn at how to get the lights init, thought about just cutting the lights for it and glueing them in from the front side, but i don't think im going to have a problem getting the lights to work.
well ive been busting butt on this, got some sanding done, and started the mudd work. i think it's coming along pretty good so far.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah that looks pretty good Matt. Andy yeah thats what the buildoff's about..cut it out and make it something in a magazine..or somethign wild as hell.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good matt maby u can get the lights in there with some tweezers?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well after a lot of work i got my dually done today. 































just fukin with ya'll, just play'n around. lol my dually bed is going back into primer, i think i got the vette back in all molded in and ready for primer so i will get some pic's up as soon as i get it outa the booth.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well here it is all finished up and primed. i shaved the body lines on the back of the bed behind the finders, thought it looked better leading up to the corvette rearend. it took me all day to do this but now i know it was well worth the extra work.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn Matt, you work FAST. Looks damn good. :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2011, 06:02 PM~19631364
> *well after a lot of work i got my dually done today.
> 
> 
> ...


And I still want this truck.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Motherfucker!!!!! Damn you work hella fast Matt.... Thats fuckin sick bro!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks guys, well i had the idea to do this, so i had to see it all the way through. i got so much work left to do on the frame and the interior that i could not take too long to redo the back end. so i had to do it all in one day. just one of those things, ya'll know how it is.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD IN HERE! My camera took a dump, so waiting on my check from the man so I can get a new one.....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 18 2011, 07:11 PM~19632945
> *And I still want this truck.
> *


 :biggrin: not for sale :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good matt and that orange one is nice as hell where did the wheels come from?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

See I told you Matt!  You needed to do that rear. :biggrin: Nice work bro. You're a monster. 


So now, Im gonna HAVE to change mine up! :uh: I been thinking about changing it because it's not gonna look right all SKIED up. So, I'll save that for an ass draggin build


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 18 2011, 07:26 PM~19633083
> *looks good matt and that orange one is nice as hell where did the wheels come from?
> *


the wheels that are on my orange dually came off of a toy i bought at a truck stop, i cut down some old tires i had and made them fit. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

vance what if you put some tails in a panel under the bed that drops down for driving and goes up to hide lights for show...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2011, 09:30 PM~19633140
> *the wheels that are on my orange dually came off of a toy i bought at a truck stop, i cut down some old tires i had and made them fit. :biggrin:
> *


I need a set just like that, they look good.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 18 2011, 06:31 PM~19633150
> *I need a set just like that, they look good.
> *


x2 lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 07:27 PM~19633098
> *See I told you Matt!  You needed to do that rear. :biggrin: Nice work bro. You're a monster.
> So now, Im gonna HAVE to change mine up! :uh: I been thinking about changing it because it's not gonna look right all SKIED up. So, I'll save that for an ass draggin build
> *


see that's why i did not want to do mine, caues i know you were doing yours, so i did not want to step on your toes, but you told me to do it anyways, so i did, now that im done with mine you want to change yours.
i tried to make mine look diff from yours, but i can park mine unders yours so i thought it would look good to have a lifted one and a lowared one with corvette rearends. so just keep working on yours and it will come out just fine, im sure of it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 18 2011, 09:30 PM~19633147
> *vance what if you put some tails in a panel under the bed that drops down for driving and goes up to hide lights for show...
> *




:420: I think you hit mary too hard on that one. Say that again? I didnt get a vision of what you said at ALL! :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 09:35 PM~19633195
> *:420: I think you hit mary too hard on that one. Say that again? I didnt get a vision of what you said at ALL!  :roflmao:
> *


A panel behind the roll pan or bumper that drops down with the lights in it, and can be raised up and hidden when parked.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the toy i got them wheels off of, you can find these at truck stops for like $10 bucks, i got this one at a yard sale for $5 bucks, but im going to use the wheels off of this one later on.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2011, 09:34 PM~19633182
> *see that's why i did not want to do mine, caues i know you were doing yours, so i did not want to step on your toes, but you told me to do it anyways, so i did, now that im done with mine you want to change yours.
> i tried to make mine look diff from yours, but i can park mine unders yours so i thought it would look good to have a lifted one and a lowared one with corvette rearends. so just keep working on yours and it will come out just fine, im sure of it.
> *



I would bro, but after I started lookin at it mocked up it kinda looked stupid as hell way up in the air. You know. I just didnt like the look of it, and to be honest I told you do it cause I know you would make that shit look good. So in all reality I changed my mind! You do the damn thing bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 18 2011, 09:39 PM~19633239
> *A panel behind the roll pan or bumper that drops down with the lights in it, and can be raised up and hidden when parked.
> *



:0 Yall think I got that kinda talent? :nono: You're out of your Phawking minds LOL!!

I'll think of something but that's too damn complicated for me. Thanks for the idea though. 

Hey where are all the phawkers who ARENT in Drag-lo that are supposed to be building in this too? :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2011, 06:06 PM~19632905
> *well here it is all finished up and primed. i shaved the body lines on the back of the bed behind the finders, thought it looked better leading up to the corvette rearend. it took me all day to do this but now i know it was well worth the extra work.
> 
> 
> ...


  bitin my styles from "american toyota"!!!! and it looks good!! and it'll get done faster!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Jan 18 2011, 06:39 PM~19633248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda noticed that we had a bigh upheaval of guys wanting to throw down on this...guess they found out the hard way thet Drag-Lo gets down on trucks..no matter what day it is. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 18 2011, 08:25 PM~19634408
> *Big Lots sells a tractor/trailer combo for $10.  Same thing with Toy-r-Us.  I got parts of both trucks, and thought about using those rims too.
> I kinda noticed that we had a bigh upheaval of guys wanting to throw down on this...guess they found out the hard way thet Drag-Lo gets down on trucks..no matter what day it is. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YAH!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 18 2011, 06:39 PM~19633239
> *A panel behind the roll pan or bumper that drops down with the lights in it, and can be raised up and hidden when parked.
> *


see he got it vance maby your the one hittin the mary too hard lmao :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, here I am....
So I figured out what the hell Im doin now.... Gonna go with the plan I had originally wanted to do based on the rendering in an Aug '06 issue of StreetTrucks...
The bed is a little too tall so its gonna get shortened just a bit and then Ill start making the bracings and shit for it...
As it sits now It kinda looks like a Manure Truck or Fred Sanfords latest delivery van...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that rendering is cool as hell this should be a cool ass build when its done are you gonna make it a dump?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, Im gonna make it a dump... I wanted to do a ramp hauler, but I think itll look kick ass when its done though...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 10:06 PM~19635496
> *Yea, Im gonna make it a dump... I wanted to do a ramp hauler, but I think itll look kick ass when its done though...
> *


if i ever do one it will be either a ramp or a flatbed but that rendering is cool as shit deff a diff idea than the norm lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 10:36 PM~19635186
> *Alright, here I am....
> So I figured out what the hell Im doin now.... Gonna go with the plan I had originally wanted to do based on the rendering in an Aug '06 issue of StreetTrucks...
> The bed is a little too tall so its gonna get shortened just a bit and then Ill start making the bracings and shit for it...
> ...


hell yeah, glad to see ya working on that C.O.E.
and i like the bed.
looks good james, keep it up. :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 19 2011, 09:03 AM~19637437
> *hell yeah, glad to see ya working on that C.O.E.
> and i like the bed.
> looks good james, keep it up. :0
> *


x2 that is gonna be killer... :0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jan 3 2011, 11:59 PM~19495371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way u were going befor. :nono: But still one great build. :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks D...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

damn homie that bed looks good.
this is coming together pretty good. 
i likes


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, definitely look badass james.

givin mine a break til the weekend, so i can manage to pick up Mary..for a fantastic voyage!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 19 2011, 11:34 PM~19644548
> *damn homie that bed looks good.
> this is coming together pretty good.
> i likes
> *


Co-signed! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good james the bed looks alot better cut down


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas.... Im hoping to have it on a rolling chassis here soon...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 19 2011, 08:43 PM~19644621
> *yeap, definitely look badass james.
> 
> givin mine a break til the weekend, so i can manage to pick up Mary..for a fantastic voyage!
> *


I always can get down to a little Fantastic Voyage


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good james


----------



## drastik_lo (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 19 2011, 02:11 AM~19628730
> *yeah i have been lookn at how to get the lights init,  thought about just cutting the lights for it and glueing them in from the front side, but i don't think im going to have a problem getting the lights to work.
> well ive been busting butt on this, got some sanding done, and started the mudd work. i think it's coming along pretty good so far.
> 
> ...


hey mate what do you use for body filler on your panels?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drastik_lo_@Jan 20 2011, 05:55 AM~19647147
> *hey mate what do you use for body filler on your panels?
> *


i use some stuff you get in a tube at wal-mart, or most part stores.
it's called GLAZING & SPOT PUTTY, it's made my bondo, if you go to wal-mart lookn for it you will find it in the auto section, were they sale bondo, and other auto body stuff. 
you just use it stright outa the tube and wait till it dries and sand it down.
ive been using this stuff for over 10 years now and it works great. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

A bit more work on the build, layed some paint on the dually.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

paint looks good badgas, i like those two colors together.

well i got my frame in primer, still got some detail work to do but this is it. got to finish up the drive shaft going to the motor and set the motor in there.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that ford is lookin good badgas nice colors 

frame is lookin good matt


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 20 2011, 04:27 PM~19650293
> *that ford is lookin good badgas nice colors
> 
> frame is lookin good matt
> *



x2 fellas. You both are puttin it DOWN!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Jan 20 2011, 01:53 PM~19648931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The frame do look really good.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks guys, now i gota deside on what color to paint the frame

im thinking of painting the truck red and white, with the red on top, so i might paint the frame white too.
but still not sure on colors.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

got my truck painted! haha finally it worked! now just waitn on my color choice for the frame i wanna do silver but i have to go get some :/ so its gotta wait for now i guess but after that is assembely!!!!! im excited as all hell!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 20 2011, 05:01 PM~19652203
> *got my truck painted! haha finally it worked! now just waitn on my color choice for the frame i wanna do silver but i have to go get some :/ so its gotta wait for now i guess but after that is assembely!!!!! im excited as all hell!
> *


nice what color you do the body in?


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

deep purple im going to put some pics up n a min i just got one quetion, how yall get the paint to reflect so nice a shine so pertty? haha cuz im scrathin my head on my first decent paint job i did here


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

here is the interior i still have to finish painting and some other small details


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking Good Darius!  Nice work bro


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks bro!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

nice color, looks good onit.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

damn you guys are killing it... 

i wish i had time to work on mine but i have been working heaps to get my car on the road so i have more time to build.......


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Great lookin builds fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good darius nice paint


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work fellas!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Got the first layer of clear applied but no pics yet. Workin' on the wheels. Hope to have pics soon.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright guys, got some bad news I'm gonna have to drop out of this build-off. There's just no way I'm gonna even get close to finishing my dually. Got some heavy shit going down on the homefront and I also forgot most of my supplies and tools at home, I'm out on the road right now. I apologize to all the Drag Lo Family. As soon as I can get some supplies to put in some work I'll post up some updates. Peace.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

A little more work on the F-350, pinstripe between the two colors.


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

:wow: :wow: That is looking sick!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 21 2011, 10:13 PM~19662914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:  Looking good T.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 21 2011, 09:13 PM~19662914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love them colors...nice!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

badgas and tonio they both look nice as hell killer paint i hope mine looks half as good lol...speaking of paint i got my wheels painted and assembled...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Jan 21 2011, 05:40 PM~19662292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass colors Tonio, wheels sets it off just right!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

wheels are lookin badass Jake, now that i CAN see em... my phones shit :uh: . 

Anyways, news on my corner, front doors are hung like the real dodge ram truck. Still messing with the rears, then its on to jammin this pig.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 22 2011, 01:12 AM~19664490
> *this is one tough act to work along side bro.  Love the way this ones coming out!
> Keep on doin your thang on this nasty lil beast
> badass colors Tonio, wheels sets it off just right!
> *


Thanks SS :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Jan 21 2011, 06:35 PM~19662256
> *Alright guys, got some bad news I'm gonna have to drop out of this build-off. There's just no way I'm gonna even get close to finishing my dually. Got some heavy shit going down on the homefront and I also forgot most of my supplies and tools at home, I'm out on the road right now. I apologize to all the Drag Lo Family. As soon as I can get some supplies to put in some work I'll post up some updates.  Peace.
> *


man it's cool, take care of you and your first, and we will still be here when ya get back.  
be careful out on the road.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 21 2011, 10:25 PM~19664054
> *badgas and tonio they both look nice as hell killer paint i hope mine looks half as good lol...speaking of paint i got my wheels painted and assembled...
> 
> 
> ...


X2 and damn them wheels are kill'n :0


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 22 2011, 07:27 AM~19666128
> *man it's cool, take care of you and your first, and we will still be here when ya get back.
> be careful out on the road.
> *


Thanks, bro. It sucks I forgot all my stuff but shit happens I guess.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

great work on both trucks looking homies keepics coming :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jan 22 2011, 12:25 AM~19664054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 it's a dangerous life out on the road. it's not just the weather conditions you have to deal with, it's also the dumb ass drivers  

Stay safe bro.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 09:34 AM~19666768
> *x2 MOFO!! Those rims are BAAAAAAAAAAADDD!! :wow:
> x2 it's a dangerous life out on the road. it's not just the weather conditions you have to deal with, it's also the dumb ass drivers
> 
> ...


For real, bro. Whole lot of dumb ass drivers. Almost everyday I have a close call with someone who doesn't pay attention while driving or just cause they wanna pass up the slow rig. You get use to it after a while. Thanks a lot Scurape.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Jan 22 2011, 02:58 PM~19667155
> *For real, bro. Whole lot of dumb ass drivers. Almost everyday I have a close call with someone who doesn't pay attention while driving or just cause they wanna pass up the slow rig. You get use to it after a while.    Thanks a lot Scurape.
> *



 my mother in law is a trucker. I used to drive trucks in the military, I know what you mean bro. :uh: impatience is a bitch LOL.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

been out in the ShacK workin my ass off on some hinges, doors...whatever i could manage to find to make swing. Im still not done on the cab as far as making things slide tilt or swing. This morn/afternoon i built my first bed flush toolbox with working top out of diamond plate. Some styreme sheet and 4x4 HO scale stock. Half round is in there as well for around the stacks. Ill be adding to that later on.
































my front hinge looks funky but its the only way to make this sucker swing this way. After i jam it and set the doors like i want ill fasten the bottm so it dont move as much.


























































everybodys doing a damn fine job on their trucks/rigs...keep it goin strong guys!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

I like that toolbox in the back, SUPER COOL SS


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Great looking builds fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

damn brian that tool box looks great.


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

:0 :thumbsup: Looks amazing guys! Ive been working on a rat rod daully, i got inspired from this dually build off i made one too..lol heres some pics


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys they came out better than i was expecting lol...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats a crazy ass rat rod rendition bro..go with it!

and thanks for the comps. guys. the box took a lil over 3 hours to construct & make parts for it..which came into play as soon as i cut em...no real measuring for any of it, just by eyeballing it all.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAYUM!!!!!!! You guys are killin it in here....
And a couple of you are already got painted rides... Thats whats up!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if i wouldnt keep adding shit to mine i'd lay down paint. i still gotta work on the sliding back window and the two sliding tops. :uh: this suckers gonna kill me..but why not!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

mines almost ready for paint body work is almost done just a few lil spots here and there and i hope to have it painted tomorrow or monday


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

The cab on mine is in color, got the roll pan molded into the bed and it's in primer, hope to get it in color today. Then it's on to engine and interior. I'll TRY to get pics, but the wireless I'm "borrowing" is being stupid an not letting upload pics to here or PB.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

My jaw drops..I've been a ninja in this thread for a minute.. 
everybody is fuckin unbelievable...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

anyone got any update to post up???????

i'm still working on my interior, almost got the floor, and trans hump done, now im working on the fire wall. will post pic's as soon as i get it camera ready.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 24 2011, 09:00 AM~19680641
> *anyone got any update to post up???????
> 
> i'm still working on my interior, almost got the floor, and trans hump done, now im working on the fire wall. will post pic's as soon as i get it camera ready.
> *


I got updates, but still can't upload pics. Gotta take the wife to the Doc in a little bit, so I'll upload pics while I'm there.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

not really much on my end i got the frame and suspension painted but no pics the engine is bein a dirty whore so i decided to take the supercharger off and just go with a high rise with dual carbs to keep it all under the hood even tho it has a huge cowl to hide it i think it looks better...im feelin sick as shit so i dont know when ill get more pics...i was hopin to get it under its first color but i dont see that happenin today lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's my progress. Gotta stop and get some clear on the way home. Workin on interior and engine now. I found a new favorite paint, it's gonna be Duplicolor from now on.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that looks good james nice ass color for sure.

And nothing from me of yet, gotta start working on the doors and the interior some.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 24 2011, 09:09 AM~19681020
> *not really much on my end i got the frame and suspension painted but no pics the engine is bein a dirty whore so i decided to take the supercharger off and just go with a high rise with dual carbs to keep it all under the hood even tho it has a huge cowl to hide it i think it looks better...im feelin sick as shit so i dont know when ill get more pics...i was hopin to get it under its first color but i dont see that happenin today lol
> *


man hope ya get to feeling better soon :happysad:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 24 2011, 09:30 AM~19681156
> *Here's my progress. Gotta stop and get some clear on the way home. Workin on interior and engine now. I found a new favorite paint, it's gonna be Duplicolor from now on.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie i likes that color.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jan 24 2011, 01:18 PM~19681916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas, it's Duplicolor Orange Mist Metallic.

I picked up a couple more colors today, a blue pearl for my 62 Imp and gunmetal gray for the F-250.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 24 2011, 11:30 AM~19681156
> *Here's my progress. Gotta stop and get some clear on the way home. Workin on interior and engine now. I found a new favorite paint, it's gonna be Duplicolor from now on.
> 
> 
> ...


Im liking that hood!! :wow: Nice color too bro.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 24 2011, 01:50 PM~19683514
> *man hope ya get to feeling better soon :happysad:
> *


yea meto i tried to work on it some did a couple lil things but throat is hurtin so i put it up lol....reeper yours is lookin good i like the color i used it on an astro that needs completed lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 24 2011, 11:30 AM~19681156
> *Here's my progress. Gotta stop and get some clear on the way home. Workin on interior and engine now. I found a new favorite paint, it's gonna be Duplicolor from now on.
> 
> 
> ...


Need a little help fellas. I'm at a stand still with the interior.

1.) Peanut Butter with red/orange flocking 
2.) Black with red/orange flocking or
3.) White with red/orange flocking


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 25 2011, 10:18 AM~19692492
> *Need a little help fellas. I'm at a stand still with the interior.
> 
> 1.) Peanut Butter with red/orange flocking
> ...


id go with peanut butter or black


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 25 2011, 01:18 PM~19692492
> *Need a little help fellas. I'm at a stand still with the interior.
> 
> 1.) Peanut Butter with red/orange flocking
> ...


Peanut Butter Bro.

A little more work on the 350.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 25 2011, 12:18 PM~19692492
> *Need a little help fellas. I'm at a stand still with the interior.
> 
> 1.) Peanut Butter with red/orange flocking
> ...



Choosy homies choose JIF ! :biggrin:












That Orange paint looks killa on that truck bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 25 2011, 04:45 PM~19695704
> *Choosy homies choose JIF !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 25 2011, 05:40 PM~19695669
> *Peanut Butter Bro.
> 
> A little more work on the 350.
> ...


 :wow: DAAAAAAAMN in my best smoke and craig voice off of FRIDAY. :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 25 2011, 07:40 PM~19695669
> *Peanut Butter Bro.
> 
> A little more work on the 350.
> ...



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN in my best Gabriel Iglesias voice :roflmao:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Jan 25 2011, 10:08 PM~19697224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brothers . I'm going to add some more speakers and amp's :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

sarry im out guys the truck is being a pain in the a$$


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 25 2011, 08:00 PM~19697742
> *sarry im out guys the truck is being a pain in the a$$
> *


damn that sucks i was lookin forward to seein it done


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 25 2011, 04:40 PM~19695669
> *Peanut Butter Bro.
> 
> A little more work on the 350.
> ...


thats lookin sick thats alot of stereo equipment lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 25 2011, 03:40 PM~19695669
> *Peanut Butter Bro.
> 
> A little more work on the 350.
> ...


Hell yea, thats what Im talkin bout!!! Nice work bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 25 2011, 07:45 PM~19695704
> *Choosy homies choose JIF !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I went with the peanut butter, but it's not crunchy. :biggrin:



BTW, I'm on a budget, so it's not JIF. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 25 2011, 09:00 PM~19697742
> *sarry im out guys the truck is being a pain in the a$$
> *


ok man step away from the model, take a deep breath, count to 10, and jump back onit. you can do this, WE all know you can, there is still plenty of time to finish it, just take a break and come back to it later.  

we all want to see this one finished. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 26 2011, 07:28 AM~19701321
> *ok man step away from the model, take a deep breath, count to 10, and jump back onit. you can do this, WE all know you can, there is still plenty of time to finish it, just take a break and come back to it later.
> 
> we all want to see this one finished. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's progress on the engine and interior. 

The air cleaner will be paint matched to the truck.










I'm workin on a few details for the door panels.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 26 2011, 01:12 PM~19702415
> *Here's progress on the engine and interior.
> 
> The air cleaner will be paint matched to the truck.
> ...


Very nice, the engine looks great and cool int.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

its going down n here...... great work on all the trucks.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 26 2011, 10:12 AM~19702415
> *Here's progress on the engine and interior.
> 
> The air cleaner will be paint matched to the truck.
> ...


lookin good nice work on the motor and i like the interior


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 26 2011, 11:12 AM~19702415
> *Here's progress on the engine and interior.
> 
> The air cleaner will be paint matched to the truck.
> ...


very clean, i likes :0 


PLEASE EVERYONE GO VOTE FOR MODEL OF THE MONTH. just click on this and vote. THANKS.
http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1189&page=1
:biggrin: :biggrin:   :0 :0    :wow: :wow:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

hey guys sorry i havnt had an update in a awhile ive been super busy i had finals, broom ball and i got my tattoo finished so i havnt had much timew for anything really haha, but i will for sure get on my dually again very soon here


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a few small details to finish up, but for the most part it's done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn James..... That turned out really nice!!!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

looks bad ass i like the color!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good, grim. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 27 2011, 03:45 PM~19714696
> *I have a few small details to finish up, but for the most part it's done.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie, now all you got to do is slam that bitch to the ground and your done. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 27 2011, 06:10 PM~19714862
> *Damn James..... That turned out really nice!!!
> *



:wow: x2 bro!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas.


Matt, it's not gettin slammed, it's a simple shop truck with a mild drop. I got a trailer for behind it for show cars and beaters.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

done a little bit yesterday its slowly starting to come together 











































got my chassis in colour... even tho its black...










































and i had the cab on to make sure it fits 


































im still lost on a colour for it... any suggestions?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

sublime green


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 27 2011, 10:43 PM~19717066
> *sublime green
> *


With a carbon fiber hood. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 26 2011, 02:17 AM~19700241
> *Ok, I went with the peanut butter, but it's not crunchy. :biggrin:
> BTW, I'm on a budget, so it's not JIF. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





O.K. this is as plain as it gets then ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 27 2011, 04:45 PM~19714696
> *I have a few small details to finish up, but for the most part it's done.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: Thats mutha is SWEEEEET ! That dash is killa ! Nice work homie !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good grim..nice details bro.

and nice work emo...farther along than i am at this point..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good grim nice details on the dash 

and lowemo that chassis looks good


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Trucks coming along real good, LOWEMO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah fellas!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I MIGHT end up droppin the front a little more.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 28 2011, 09:56 AM~19721905
> *Thanks fellas. I MIGHT end up droppin the front a little more.
> *


imo you should drop the whole thing 3-4 more scale inches cause the wheels are so small


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good in here guys!  when's this one end again?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 31 2010, 06:56 AM~19465656
> *Ok people we are going to start a Dually build off, this build off is open to all that want to build a dually, you will have untill MARCH 1st to finish. You do not have to start with a dually, just as long as it's one when you get done.  You can build a dually mild to wild, anything goes, as long as it's a dually in the end. So grab a kit or two and jump in on this, and let's have some fun, caues that's what it's all about. I want to see many enter and all finish. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> when you enter please state your name and what kind of dually you will be building.
> *



here ya go...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn just over a month to build i needa get my shit painted so i can start puttin it all together lmao


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good lowemo.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 29 2011, 04:11 AM~19728375
> *damn just over a month to build i needa get my shit painted so i can start puttin it all together lmao
> *



:wow: Oh, damn, I better get cracking on it too! I still got some work to do before paint, and I still gotta find an engine!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey. I got the interior finished. Dig's magazine with Eso's radio and Slammd's baseball cap. Was gonna do more but I just want to get it wrapped up soon before the deadline.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

looks good !


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 29 2011, 01:21 PM~19729819
> *Hey. I got the interior finished. Dig's magazine with Eso's radio and Slammd's baseball cap. Was gonna do more but I just want to get it wrapped up soon before the deadline.
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass T! I hope to get some progress soon!  Gotta buy some stock today so I can work on that chassis.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice add-ons Tonio  

yeah i gotta get back on mine tonight, try & do some doors or jams, sliding tops, sliding rear window....or somethin..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 29 2011, 01:21 PM~19729819
> *Hey. I got the interior finished. Dig's magazine with Eso's radio and Slammd's baseball cap. Was gonna do more but I just want to get it wrapped up soon before the deadline.
> 
> 
> ...


Now this a clean interior, nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that interior looks good tonio


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. I was gonna try to get it done this weekend but I went to a car show and now my wife's got company coming  so I had to put my sh!t away. I'll make the deadline though.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hell ya got a month man. mines not even in paint. but its closer.  i got back on it today, i opened up the glove box with a working hinge like what a door works on, pretty simple. also built a console that looks like a surfboard...got the idea from a street trucks mag actually. Still tons to do. seats and door skins came from the 86 MC kits. i plan on putting t.v.'s in each of the seats or hanging from the ceiling, depending on the sliders i go with. :uh: thats another story..haha


























































i got a few more pics of this but i dont wanna swamp ya.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell, swamp away!! That looks nice as hell Brian!! :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good brian. i did the same thing to my glove box in my monty.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 29 2011, 11:21 AM~19729819
> *Hey. I got the interior finished. Dig's magazine with Eso's radio and Slammd's baseball cap. Was gonna do more but I just want to get it wrapped up soon before the deadline.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, and very clean. :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good brian i like the console


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well since ya asked so kindly haha

































these are pics of before i put the subs in..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2011, 11:31 PM~19733367
> *hell ya got a month man.  mines not even in paint.  but its closer.   i got back on it today, i opened up the glove box with a working hinge like what a door works on, pretty simple.  also built a console that looks like a surfboard...got the idea from a street trucks mag actually.  Still tons to do.  seats and door skins came from the 86 MC kits. i plan on putting t.v.'s in each of the seats or hanging from the ceiling, depending on the sliders i go with. :uh:  thats another story..haha
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! I got a working glove too in the F-350.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I see the Drag-Lo boys are puttin it down... I gotta get my ass in gear, there is no way I'm gonna be done in time... I'm still sanding body work :uh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 31 2011, 01:45 AM~19742533
> *I see the Drag-Lo boys are puttin it down... I gotta get my ass in gear, there is no way I'm gonna be done in time... I'm still sanding body work  :uh:
> *



Where the hell you been? :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok boys only 1 month to go, and this is a short month.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 31 2011, 05:52 AM~19743739
> *Where the hell you been? :biggrin:
> *


Workin :happysad:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damnit i need to put some paint on and finish this bitch up just hope i dont fuck it up with my plans lmao


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im gonna be workin on mine today as well...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 30 2011, 10:45 PM~19742533
> *I see the Drag-Lo boys are puttin it down... I gotta get my ass in gear, there is no way I'm gonna be done in time... I'm still sanding body work  :uh:
> *


imm gonna be close with mine as well with all the extras im throwing to it.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 31 2011, 09:50 AM~19743949
> *ok boys only 1 month to go, and this is a short month.
> *


TO WORK TO WORK :scrutinize:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

That looks sick, where did you get the steering wheel?? I like i!!haha how do you do flocking??


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

What ever happens to ghetto luxury???? I wanna see that crew cab bro!!!!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

What ever happens to ghetto luxury???? I wanna see that crew cab bro!!!!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

What ever happens to ghetto luxury???? I wanna see that crew cab bro!!!!


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry for all the repeat posts my iPad went retarded haha


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 31 2011, 05:55 PM~19748472
> *TO WORK TO WORK  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good badgas, but do i see chevy seats and console in a ford?? lol :wow: 
they look good in there :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather+Jan 31 2011, 08:05 PM~19748576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup chevy makes it go fast :sprint:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn badgas that interior is lookin good i still havnt found seats for mine yet lol and that lade dually looks good


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

still in it, the tow truck is getting the frame built right now, paints been striped for new color, tow bed is part made. working on scratch hood and surround. hope i can finish lifes been @##$. will update with pics next time.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 31 2011, 11:15 AM~19744287
> *Workin  :happysad:
> *



:werd: Gotta make that money  Hit me up when you get a chance.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well after being sick for the last 5 day, im finally feeling better, and have picked my dually back up, i am working on the fire wall, and finishing up the interior, should have some pic's up just as soon as i charge the batt's in my cam.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is what ive been working on, i been building my cab floor, got my trans hump in, and my console started, still tooo cold to prime it. but i need to get started on the door panels next anyways. not sure on what color to do the frame in yet, but i know the interior color will be characoal gray. not sure on what to paint the body yet, but maybe a blue and white.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good matt


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Great work Matt!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

quote=badgas,Jan 31 2011, 08:28 PM~19749401]








hey badgas what tires did you use for the rims? are them pete rims?
love this build.... i remember judging this truck for 1st in the class it was in but they all went againts me an gave ya second! :angry: i say they are still wrong.. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks good Matt, im about in the same place you are as far as building area. 

Got my console mostly in, was a real pain to fit some of the piece into it and im still not done on that part.. itll be real close if i finish on a deadline with all the extras im throwin at the interior.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 5 2011, 01:33 AM~19792425
> *quote=badgas,Jan 31 2011, 08:28 PM~19749401]
> 
> 
> ...


Used the donk tire on it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well had some kinda warm weather today, so i got down on my dually, did some sanding, and got some primer on the frame and got the last coat of primer on the body, im going to do some wet sanding on the body and should be ready for paint soon. new colors im thinking of using are purple and charcole gray. still not sure, but i got some time to think it over. lol


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 6 2011, 08:06 PM~19803978
> *well had some kinda warm weather today, so i got down on my dually, did some sanding, and got some primer on the frame and got the last coat of primer on the body, im going to do some wet sanding on the body and should be ready for paint soon. new colors im thinking of using are purple and charcole gray. still not sure, but i got some time to think it over. lol
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna be sick bro! the purp and grey would look great on my end theats the basic colors of my truck to , purple body, black and grey interior and purple frame is what i went with im almost done just some little stuff for me now


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 6 2011, 06:06 PM~19803978
> *well had some kinda warm weather today, so i got down on my dually, did some sanding, and got some primer on the frame and got the last coat of primer on the body, im going to do some wet sanding on the body and should be ready for paint soon. new colors im thinking of using are purple and charcole gray. still not sure, but i got some time to think it over. lol
> 
> 
> ...


Trucks looking bad ass, bro. Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good matt...i actually got some paint on mine last week but after wet sanding a few spots i need to get some more paint then lay some grafix out on it


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

havent had the internet for like a week so i worked hard on my dually... ill let the pics do the talking....


















thats the interior... i have done paint to the seat since the pics but i havent got photo's yet....


























these hold up my interior bucket so that it sits level...


















frenched my tail-lights into the rear fenders...


























hung my tailgate on some necklace chain... makes it look old school...


























made my own smooth firewall... dont have many pics of it tho...


































got the cab and tub in primer and the roof, bonnet, tailgate and firewall in flat black... and i think thats going to be my final colours... 


i just plan on adding more detail to it untill the deadline... but thats me basiclly finished...ill have more pics as more details come...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good, Emo. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

truck looks good man. that motor looks awesome in there, with the fire wall all smooth.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

cheers guys here are some newer pics...




































































i dont really know what else to add to it?


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

do flat black 2 tone?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

A little more work on the interior and bed, coming down to the end. :naughty:


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

i lost... haha bad ass work badgass! heres mine!...


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

bed on


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn badgas thats lookin crazy! and darius nice work on yours for sure.

I doubt like hell i even get mine in paint before the deadline since i havent touched it in about a week...the rear doors fell off of it so i quit workin on it before it found a wall, so whatever i do to it from here out will be slow..deadline or not.  
Yall keep at it, everyones doing great!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 11 2011, 12:14 AM~19840675
> *damn badgas  thats lookin crazy!  and darius nice work on yours for sure.
> 
> I doubt like hell i even get mine in paint before the deadline since i havent touched it in about a week...the rear doors fell off of it so i quit workin on it before it found a wall,  so whatever i do to it from here out will be slow..deadline or not.
> ...


Well don't stop working on it, i like to see it finish.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 10 2011, 09:23 PM~19840793
> *Well don't stop working on it, i like to see it finish.
> *


ahh hell naw, never do i ever not finish em..when its in primer i just keep adding to it... this one just has way too many 1 off parts on it to say fuck it!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

SOME KILLER TRUCK'S IN HERE ...KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK GUY'S. :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

DAMN badgas, the inside of that bed is killer man,the whole thing looks awesome,

and darius your truck looks awesome too, i like the color you picked for it, and that heavy chevy sticker looks cool, i likes. i had a 85 chevy 1:1 that i painted and put a heavy chevy sticker on the tailgate panel.

looks good lowemo, i like the truck, that flat black hood and roof look bad ass, i don't know what other color to put with it but i like what ya got so far. maybe paint the rest of the truck silver, and leave the hood and roof flat black. just thinking out loud.

im with brian, with all this cold weather and snow, im not sure when i am going to get mine painted. im ready to paint and put the interior in, just too DAMN COLD to do any of that rite now.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

DAMN THAT LOOKS AWESOME, the detail under the hood is bad ass.
whole truck looks good.
i likes


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here's a little update on my end, got the motor painted, still got to paint the covers that go on top of the motor, im going to paint them the same color as the body, as soon as i deside on what color to paint the body. lol

i put the exhaust from the corvette on the frame. i still got snow on the ground so no painting today, but it's suppost to be warm next week, so maybe i can get this thing painted.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool to see some more of your work. NICE!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks man, just waiting on the weather and this thing will be painted.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 12 2011, 08:58 AM~19851248
> *here's a little update on my end, got the motor painted, still got to paint the covers that go on top of the motor, im going to paint them the same color as the body, as soon as i deside on what color to paint the body. lol
> 
> i put the exhaust from the corvette on the frame. i still got snow on the ground so no painting today, but it's suppost to be warm next week, so maybe i can get this thing painted.
> ...


good shit i like it!!!!!!!! :werd: :worship:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 30 2011, 12:24 AM~19733782
> *well since ya asked so kindly  haha
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 12 2011, 07:12 PM~19853917
> *good shit i like it!!!!!!!! :werd:  :worship:
> *


thanks man just tring to keep going onit till the weather brakes. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i actually did something to mine today for a minute. worked on the interior and got the middle area done, still puzzled on a few other things and working around hinges :uh: such a bitch! the back passengers will be treated to a floating type t.v. setup in the process.. pics shortly.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

updated pics as promised..

















































slow as she goes.

Also, was wandering if anyone would wannna extend this buildoff a month..considering some of us are having shit ass weather for paint, and this is a short month also. Just a thought so maybe a few guys have chances they wouldnt otherwise have (me) :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You know I dont mind extending the deadline Brian.... A.D.D kickin in for you as well??? LOL....Brian, the dodge looks good, and Im not knockin your build in any way, but look at the front again, you may want to do some work on it to get that hood to flow with the front end better, it just looks like its layin on top of it, and its a bad ass build bro, just my opinion ya know....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

we are APRIL 1st and that's it.  

everyone good with this???


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 12 2011, 11:55 PM~19855740
> *Brian, the dodge looks good, and Im not knockin your build in any way, but look at the front again, you may want to do some work on it to get that hood to flow with the front end better, it just looks like its layin on top of it, and its a bad ass build bro, just my opinion ya know....
> *


X2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 12 2011, 10:55 PM~19855740
> *You know I dont mind extending the deadline Brian.... A.D.D kickin in for you as well??? LOL....Brian, the dodge looks good, and Im not knockin your build in any way, but look at the front again, you may want to do some work on it to get that hood to flow with the front end better, it just looks like its layin on top of it, and its a bad ass build bro, just my opinion ya know....
> *


no i get ya James & Matt... when that pic was taken the hood was a lil moved up, it has a lip that it sits behind on the grille but thats about it. And i wish there was something i could do with it, since the orig. hood opened with the grille and all. That will have to stay like it is probably..just havent another way to go with it except torn apart.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

Cool haha I was rushing to finish now I can kick back haha


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn lookin good in here and im glad the deadline was extended i might have made it but would have been rushin things and that always makes for bad work lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 13 2011, 12:10 PM~19858387
> *damn lookin good in here and im glad the deadline was extended i might have made it but would have been rushin things and that always makes for bad work lol
> *


when we was texting last nite about it..that was my thoughts, and i hate rushing cuz it does show corners and shit that couldve came out nicer. Now we can sit back and watch what else badgas has got to throw at it since its nearly thru!! :biggrin: lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homies , these builds are lookin REAL good fellas !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i gotta find the blueprints on how they run the lines on my truck, not sure how a steam/diesel +turbo runs on this sucker.. if i can get past that, ill be home free as far as final mods and aiming for paint.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

my paint commin along slow but it will get there eventually lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if ya pull shit off like what i saw on the other one.. imma quit! lmao!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 15 2011, 08:13 PM~19879689
> *if ya pull shit off like what i saw on the other one.. imma quit!  lmao!
> *


you mean this? yea its the dually lol still got more to do


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 15 2011, 10:34 PM~19881676
> *you mean this? yea its the dually lol still got more to do
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I got that pic too today, but was busy working on the 61.... Thats just fuckin bad ass Jake!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

now i gotta refigure my damn paint job..lol. Jake knows my colors .... i gotta add to it! :biggrin: 

And yeah now that i can see it, it makes me sick! LOL badass work my friend!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys...unfotunatly the doors was bein a bitch and the pass side a pilar snaped and i got sick of messin with em so i said fuck it and glued the doors shut...made the paint easier anyway lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 16 2011, 12:34 AM~19881676
> *you mean this? yea its the dually lol still got more to do
> 
> 
> ...


well there it is. :wow: man i can't compete with that. :biggrin: that is just the baddest paint job i have ever seen on a dually. :0 i don't even know if my mind can come up with somthing that bad ass to paint my dually. :uh: 
AWESOME MAN that just bad ass.  
glad your in our club. putting DRAG-LO on the map.  
sick sick sick


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lol thanks matt i been plannin the paint to go with the diamond theme the frame started lol the skulls where just an afterthought lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i wanted to ask you how you did them skulls?????


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

that paint work looks amazing... 

i decided to add a few thing more to the chevy... including a hilux ait tank, with airlines to the rear bags and it looks like the front ones to towards the front, just for added detail.... and i mounted it onti a box at the front of the tub and it will look like the compresser is hidden away in the box....

































and there it is with said lid.... if you also look there are now hinges in the back of my tub....

i felt the need for a tilting hard lid, this was my first time trying hinges and im quite happy with the way it came out....

























the hinges wernt in, in these pics but i will take some more and show it working.... 

still have more i plan to add to it so stay tuned....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

matt the skulls are drawn on with gel pen im gonna bury it in metalcast green so they will be kinda ghosted in...i might add more to it first but im not sure yet


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Paint's looking real good, KY.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks bugs


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

badass builds
what are you guys using for link bars and ends?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

in the rear of my truck its a pete 359 rear wrapped around a bunch of styrene tubing, filled with an alum. tubin inside for it to have movement--slide to do up/down/side to side









i havent the slightest clue on size since i eyeball it most times anyways.


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

where can i find air comps and valves?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 17 2011, 11:46 PM~19899001
> *matt the skulls are drawn on with gel pen im gonna bury it in metalcast green so they will be kinda ghosted in...i might add more to it first but im not sure yet
> *


you drew them??? see that's the problem, I CAN'T DRAW. lol :biggrin: looks bad ass.
well im working on a new paint job, just gota get some stuff together and should have it in the paint booth some time this week. i hope


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Feb 18 2011, 11:01 PM~19907160
> *where can i find air comps and valves?
> *


 i cast up tanks/compressors/ airbags..lil bit of everything.. no valves, those are too small & easier to just build for the application.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 19 2011, 07:50 AM~19908628
> *you drew them??? see that's the problem, I CAN'T DRAW. lol :biggrin:  looks bad ass.
> well im working on a new paint job, just gota get some stuff together and should have it in the paint booth some time this week. i hope
> *


yea i guess being able to draw helps lol im not that good but i like how this came out lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well it looks good jake.
im working on my paint job, im thinking an icy blue and a pearl white, with icy blues flames in the white.
it's going to be a couple of days till i get it done, but that's what im thinking.

im working on the seats now, got the carpet in the cab, and gota get the dash painted.
but i still gots plenty of time.


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

closed.....








open......


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Feb 20 2011, 08:36 PM~19918387
> *closed.....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE JOB! ALOT OF GREAT WORK GOIN ON IN HERE KEEP AT IT FELLAS. :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good lowemo.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i put in some work on mine, extended the inside floors and built a firewall that works with the engine. I say that cuz the engine is put in place with a snug slide inder the dash, i can hang the entire truck by the pulleys, no joke! Speakin of pulleys, added two of em made from resin buttons...then made a crank pulley for lower. 

Frames painted primer, so its getting closer, gonna add more shit to the doors still..


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 23 2011, 02:50 PM~19937911
> *i put in some work on mine, extended the inside floors and built a firewall that works with the engine.  I say that cuz the engine is put in place with a snug slide inder the dash, i can hang the entire truck by the pulleys, no joke!  Speakin of pulleys, added two of em made from resin buttons...then made a crank pulley for lower.
> 
> Frames painted primer, so its getting closer, gonna add more shit to the doors still..
> *




Sounds sick slammd! Cant wait to see it!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is my new Dually


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 24 2011, 07:18 AM~19942350
> *Here is my new Dually
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: Thats wicked bro!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Now that's COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

that came out of no where....

AMAZING!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 23 2011, 02:18 PM~19942350
> *Here is my new Dually
> 
> 
> ...


thats wicked nate!!! right outta left field bro!  you forgot YOUR VERY OWN drag lo window logo! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! I started this build around 5pm on Monday and build for an hour or two, then started again around noon on Tuesday and didn't stop until 6am on Wed... so total about 20 hours of building in 2 1/2 days. I was feeling this build and just couldn't stop. 

There are a few more little detail things that I still might add, Looking at the pics I forgot the tail lights and radiator hoses, and I might build the trailer that came with it too IDK yet


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Feb 23 2011, 10:53 PM~19945013
> *that came out of no where....
> 
> AMAZING!
> *




x2 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Fuckin left field! Shit's bad ass Nate


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 24 2011, 01:32 PM~19949692
> *x2  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: Fuckin left field! Shit's bad ass Nate
> *


2X :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 23 2011, 02:18 PM~19942350
> *Here is my new Dually
> 
> 
> ...



:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man that's bad ass. i likes. killer work man.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Done...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice hat.. lol and you mustve rubbed the shit outta that thing. Looks awesome Tonio.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

on my end, heres my updated pics. gonna get down and groovy with this beast this weekend.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 25 2011, 10:47 AM~19958347
> *Done...
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, and very clean. good job. i likes. :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 23 2011, 04:18 PM~19942350
> *Here is my new Dually
> 
> 
> ...


BEYOND cool!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

since im running a steam turbo diesel, i need to run both diesel cell and water cell...good thing i had a few of these left over. the one with diesel was done with a sharpie in orange... i also got my back doors jammed :uh: its easy but i seem to dread doing it. i still have the rear inners to do, but came across another mod i wanna do..so this may knock me back about a week..  

















ill have fuel/water lines running to the front. i have the engine plumbed via blueprints, and the filter where the water is sent into is ready for it. fuel i gotta look up still... as well as hosing for the turbo/intercooler & exhaust.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good, if you don't quit adding things to that dually, you will never be done. lol but everything you have added looks goood. keep it up.

well i got some paint on mine, will post up pics when i get the paint job done, i dont' want to show what im doing till it's finished. but i did get the first coat of paint onit.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 26 2011, 11:07 PM~19969413
> *since im running a steam turbo diesel, i need to run both diesel cell and water cell...good thing i had a few of these left over.  the one with diesel was done with a sharpie in orange...  i also got my back doors jammed :uh:  its easy but i seem to dread doing it.  i still have the rear inners to do, but came across another mod i wanna do..so this may knock me back about a week..
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet..cool as hell...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good tonio, nice color combo! :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 27 2011, 06:57 AM~19971138
> *lookn good, if you don't quit adding things to that dually, you will never be done. lol but everything you have added looks goood. keep it up.
> 
> well i got some paint on mine, will post up pics when i get the paint job done, i dont' want to show what im doing till it's finished. but i did get the first coat of paint onit.
> *


thats me, i hate deadlines and we all know i love to modify it til it breaks. :biggrin: 

btw, mines ready for paint, just gotta figure out flavors for sure.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well this is just a little tast of what color im painting mine, this is all you get till im done. lol


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

sick color choice! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the motor for it.


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 27 2011, 10:02 AM~19971818
> *this is the motor for it.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good so far!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 25 2011, 12:47 PM~19958347
> *Done...
> 
> 
> ...




Just picked my jaw up off the floor Tonio!! This bish is CLEAN! How much!?!?!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

DONE!


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

HELL YEAH BADGAS THAT DUALLY IS SOMETHING SIK! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 27 2011, 05:58 PM~19974061
> *DONE!
> 
> 
> ...


man that is one sick ass dually, really clean. and them doors are awesome.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

DAMN havnt been on in a few days and miss a few finished and some nice progress...tonio and badgas both look killer and matt nice color cant wait to see the rest...brian nice details but paint that shit lol


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 28 2011, 09:58 AM~19974061
> *DONE!
> 
> 
> ...


serious amount of work and detail :thumbsup: , nice colour combo


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 27 2011, 06:50 PM~19974024
> *Just picked my jaw up off the floor Tonio!! This bish is CLEAN! How much!?!?!
> *


I wish I _could_ sell it; my 11 year-old wanted it so it's in his room now. Thanks for the comps fellas!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 27 2011, 06:58 PM~19974061
> *DONE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah jake i hear ya. maybe tomorrow.

and badgas, thats just came out wicked as hell man.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you brothers all.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

not getting too much done on my dually rite now, im building me a new desk for my models and computer, i will post up pic's when i get it done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i got the rear door jambs of mine done, still tryin to figure out the interior colors. I did manage to get a color laid down. Blazing black from testors.

















and after looking at the opening of the tool box and how close it comes to the exhaust, im changing it to a butterfly-open type box, where it opens from both sides so i dont have to worry about it hitting then.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh and grim, that envelope has a ton of stuff in it for ya..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 4 2011, 10:36 AM~20014001
> *i got the rear door jambs of mine done, still tryin to figure out the interior colors.  I did manage to get a color laid down.  Blazing black from testors.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn! sucka is BAD


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good brian, well i got my desk somwhat done, still got some trim work left to do onit, but i had to get it this far so i can finish my dually, hope to have my dually painted next week some time.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good man


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres soe better pics of the paint, i do know that some of the panels are not painted, this is the first coat, ill hit it and the front of the bed tomorrow, just the way it sat as i sprayed it...lol. Still gotta add a few other colors to it.


----------



## txhardhittaz (Nov 13, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Brian, that thing is BAAAAAAD!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks tonio, lettin it sit a day while i figure out the color arrangements down the side of it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Takin' a step back usually works for me too.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good brian bout time u got some color on it lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea no shit.... oh wait, I cant say that, I havent done shit with mine.... All good, and Brian that dually is comin out sick!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

jake you go get your paint for yours yet.
lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got mine painted, but i got to touch up one of the colors then i will post up some pic's. should have it done sometime this week.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

fuck no i havnt gone yet lmao if u look in the dictionary under procrastinate ull see my pic haha


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 8 2011, 11:40 PM~20047644
> *fuck no i havnt gone yet lmao if u look in the dictionary under procrastinate ull see my pic haha
> *


lol. :biggrin: u better go get that shit. not to much time left to finish. this is the last month. :0


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 9 2011, 05:41 AM~20049048
> *lol. :biggrin:  u better go get that shit. not to much time left to finish. this is the last month. :0
> *


I wish i would of found out about this dully off sooner i got a dully bed just sitting in my spar parts box


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 9 2011, 05:41 AM~20049048
> *lol. :biggrin:  u better go get that shit. not to much time left to finish. this is the last month. :0
> *


yea and i still gotta find some seats lmao...but after i paint it and clear it its gonna be assembly i should be able to do that and put some details in it in the last week


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

don't put off till the last week, what you could do this week. lol
ok i got mine painted, i changed the paint job again, just going with a clean two tone, with out the flames. i will post up some pic's when it gets dry enough to touch it, and i gota put the pin stripe onit.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

painted.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 11 2011, 09:03 PM~20070571
> *painted.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NIIIIICE.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 11 2011, 06:41 PM~20070840
> *:wow: NIIIIICE.
> *


X2!!! nice color combo!! is the yellow pin stripe paint?!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 11 2011, 07:53 PM~20070920
> *X2!!! nice color combo!! is the yellow pin stripe paint?!
> *


the pin stripe is orange, i does look kinda yellow, o'well, and it's not paint its really fine line tape. but it also works great as pin stripe tape. lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 11 2011, 07:05 PM~20071001
> *the pin stripe is orange, i does look kinda yellow, o'well, and it's not paint its really fine line tape. but it also works great as pin stripe tape. lol
> *


yellow...orange..tomayto....tomahto?! looks good! better bury that tape in clear so it dont budge!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 11 2011, 08:03 PM~20070571
> *painted.
> 
> 
> ...


Dang homie, thats real nice !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, thats got mine beat. wait theres like 4 of em in here thats got me beat... oh well. not aiming for the buildoff date any-damn-ways..


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 11 2011, 08:19 PM~20071065
> *yellow...orange..tomayto....tomahto?! looks good! better bury that tape in clear so it dont budge!!
> *


orange K Tape, and it's cleared.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 11 2011, 08:28 PM~20071104
> *yeap, thats got mine beat.  wait theres like 4 of em in here thats got me beat...  oh well.  not aiming for the buildoff date any-damn-ways..
> *


this sounds like somthing a loser would say, and that's not you, man come on, your truck is bad ass, it has more mods then a transformer, i want to see you finish it, it's going to be a really bad ass truck when you get it done. :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im not giving up on it by no means, but i also dont have the *oomph* to wanna get on it to finish it either.... just kinda lost in a spot atm.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn matt came out nice...ill get it painted this weekend sometime im still debating on adding a little more...deff gonna do something with the hood if nothing else


----------



## lonjam2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 11 2011, 07:05 PM~20071001
> *the pin stripe is orange, i does look kinda yellow, o'well, and it's not paint its really fine line tape. but it also works great as pin stripe tape. lol
> *


been gone awhile now livin that dually.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps guys, i still need to paint and flock the door panels, then it's on to putting it back together.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

JAKE you get yours painted yet. come on man, we are half way to the finish line. lol

i got my door panels painted, still got to flock them and get this thing back together. as soon as i get them flocked i will post up some pic's.

has anyone else got some updates, lets see them duallys. :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lol ima go get paint today was goin to yesterday but i layed around too long lol gotta run by the hobby shop to it will be done in time and will be number 1 for me this year and hopefully not the last lmao


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

went to get green metalcast and guess what everyone had every color but the green and there was no spots for it so i guess they dont make it anymore? so i went to hobby lobby and got some testors candy green so i can still do what i have planned and should get it sprayed maby tonight...i also got some styrene so ill be working on my pete today


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 11 2011, 09:03 PM~20070571
> *painted.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good in paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

now i got paint im waiting on a good day to spray it weather has been cold and rainy but callin for 70s thursday so ill have it sprayed before the weekend lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Matt the paint came out great man!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn we're on page 2... small update, back of the wheels, front setup and frame has been painted.

























its slow goin.. just not really into doin anything with it. if i could figure out a dman paint scheme, id be able to do the interior... :uh: i gotta go paint shopping & see wtf i come up with.

Also put belts on the pulleys with black thread.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good brian, nice to see ya working onit.

i am working on getting paint on the bumper i built for my dually, hope to have it cleared tonight before i go to bed.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 4 2011, 10:55 PM~20019265
> *heres soe better pics of the paint, i do know that some of the panels are not painted, this is the first coat, ill hit it and the front of the bed tomorrow, just the way it sat as i sprayed it...lol.  Still gotta add a few other colors to it.
> 
> 
> ...



OMG THIS IS PRETTY BAD ASS!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good brian i still havnt painted mine still trien to think of somethin for the hood


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

a babe in a bikini sounds good... no? :biggrin:







correction..a babe naked on the hood sounds a ton better yeah?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 17 2011, 08:32 PM~20117699
> *a babe in a bikini sounds good...  no? :biggrin:
> correction..a babe naked on the hood sounds a ton better yeah?
> *


yea but it doesnt go with the theme it pretty much has to have diamonds and skulls lol i just dont know if i wanna do some diamonds like on the side or a bigger one with a mural like in the bed...maybe ill do a bigger one with smaller ones around it...i wanna get this bitch done but dont wanna rush it so who knows if ill make the deadline :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i brainstormed on mine again last night, and there might be a light show inside it before i get totally finished. i found some LED's in a solar flower ( gardening shit) that changes 9 diff colors. So im thinkin of usin 1 as a dome light and another under a clear flamed amplifier... 

And paintwise, i think imma go with a simple yet effective cab color...to break the black up.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok boyz, here she is, im finally done. This is my dually.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 20 2011, 11:07 PM~20138300
> *ok boyz, here she is, im finally done. This is my dually.
> 
> 
> ...



Badass build. I like that front bumper.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn thats sick!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 20 2011, 08:07 PM~20138300
> *ok boyz, here she is, im finally done. This is my dually.
> 
> 
> ...



YOU WON....Great job.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 21 2011, 01:50 PM~20138728
> *Damn thats sick!
> *


 X2!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 20 2011, 10:25 PM~20139134
> *YOU WON....Great job.
> *


i don't know about that, but i would like to think im in the running for it. :biggrin: 
thanks for the comps guys.
JAKE u need to hurry up, times a runnin out.

COME ON GUYS, HURRY UP AND FINISH THEM DUALLYS, NOT MUCH TIME LEFT.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass matt...i did some diamonds on the hood and i gotta put some skulls on it and candy it then ill be ready to put it together


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 21 2011, 01:41 PM~20143086
> *looks badass matt...i did some diamonds on the hood and i gotta put some skulls on it and candy it then ill be ready to put it together
> *


hell yeah man, sounds good, can't wait to see yours finished. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

here it is under candy i like it more than i thought i would was expecting it to be darker








and the hood


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

damn nice work Jake!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks james im glad to get the paint over with ima spray some clear on it tomorrow and figure out some sort of seating for it...i still gotta finish the engine and run some exhaust and alot of other small shit but i should be done in time


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 20 2011, 05:07 PM~20138300
> *ok boyz, here she is, im finally done. This is my dually.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

a step backwards with mine, second color completely bubbled up in 3 places, so i lightly sanded it back down & resprayed black... back to the drawing board :uh:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 21 2011, 05:47 PM~20144733
> *here it is under candy i like it more than i thought i would was expecting it to be darker
> 
> 
> ...


Jake the paint job lookz sik as hell.Great job bro!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hell yeah jake that paint is killer.

just take your time brian, you still got a week to finish it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys...a week fuck i better hurry lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

a week..forget it. mines not gonna be done for it. the past 3 days i havent touched SHIT.. so i doubt i do anything for the rest of the week on it or anything... 

just need a lil break from it once again. :happysad:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

im still waitin on the candy to be completly dry but i found some mustang seats and painted them brown and masked off some of the interior and painted it now i gotta draw some skulls and candy it got a few things to do to the motor and gotta makie a driveshaft for it and exhaust i might get done but not sure yet if i dont make the deadline ill just take a lil longer to throw some details at it


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 21 2011, 06:47 PM~20144733
> *here it is under candy i like it more than i thought i would was expecting it to be darker
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Jake that paint is fuckin amazing bro!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok who is almost finished with there duallys, i know there are like 3 or 4 of us that finished already, and i know jake (kykustoms) is really close, james is out, how about u brian you going to finish, who else, i know badgas finished his, and there was a green and black one finished, can't remember who's it was, but it was clean as hell, OK WHO ELSE, POST UP SOME PROGRESS, THIS ONE IS ALMOST DONE.

7 DAYS LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Mar 20 2011, 11:07 PM~20138300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be Tonioseven!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

killer work guys!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks good in here DRAGGERZ!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not gonna finish. having issues with the paint, may dip it & start over fresh. Besides i have a ton more shit for this thing and the time limit on this buildoff didnt fit my schedule for shit..lol. Look for more on it in my hack shack thread whenever i do get around to building it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

so those finished are BADGAS, TONIOSEVEN, ME, JAKE is close, WHO ELSE?????
just tring to keep up with the finished one's so we can get a poll going at the begenning of next month so people of layitlow can vote on a winner.

ok also those that have finished, i want you to post up TWO PICS of your finished dually, the best TWO PICS you have of it, this is the pic's that will be put on the poll for votting on. :biggrin: if you don't post up a pic, i will just use one of the pic's you already posted.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

:biggrin: 5 DAYS LEFT TO FINISH YOUR DUALLY!!!! :0


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok after going back and lookn, these are the one's who finished a dually.

06150xlt----Rat Rod Tow Truck Dually.

Tonioseven----Green and Black Chevy Dually.

Badgas----Red and Black Ford Dually

Chevyguy97----Blue and White Chevy Dually.

Lowemo----Flat Black Chevy Dually.

One the first of April i will be putting up a poll for layitlow to vote on them.

3 days left!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

got my dually finished for the Drag-lo build off 






*AND HERE ARE THE FINISHED PICS!!!!!!!!!*










































*OUTSIDE!*


















































*Motor...*










*Interior....*


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hell yeah man that's sick. i likes.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good lowemo unfortunatly i wont be finishing in time ran out of paint and got too much other shit to worry about payin for at the moment lol but it will get done soon


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

two (2) days left in this build off, anyone else almost done???


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

LAST DAY GUYS, YOU WILL HAVE UNTILL 12 MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO POST UP YOUR FINISHED DUALLY.

I WILL BE POSTING UP A POLL FOR EVERYONE TO VOTE FOR THERE FAVE DUALLY TOMORROW.

i had a lot of fun building duallys with you guys, there were some great lookn dually finished, and there are some great lookn duallys that i know some guys will finish when they get time and money.

GOOD LUCK TO THOSE WHO FINISHED. AND GOOD LUCK TO THOSE TRING TO FINISH.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hell yeah man, congrats on the win, it's nice to see a truck win it for a change. that's one clean ass dually.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

R


> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 27 2011, 10:14 AM~20191175
> *ok after going back and lookn, these are the one's who finished a dually.
> 
> 06150xlt----Rat Rod Tow Truck Dually.
> ...


Didn't look too hard. Finished mine too. Hell, I think I was actually the first to finish.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 27 2011, 03:45 PM~19714696
> *I have a few small details to finish up, but for the most part it's done.
> 
> 
> ...


sorry about that one homie, i did not go back far enuff, but i found it
NOW I NEED YOU TO POST UP TWO GOOD PIC'S OF IT, THOSE ARE THE PIC'S THAT WILL BE ON THE POLL FOR VOTING ON, AND I NEED THEM TONIGH OR I WILL PIC TWO FROM THESE PIC'S 
THANKS.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok after going back and lookn, these are the one's who finished a dually.

Grimreaper69----Orange Chevy Dually.

06150xlt----Rat Rod Tow Truck Dually.

Tonioseven----Green and Black Chevy Dually.

Badgas----Red and Black Ford Dually

Chevyguy97----Blue and White Chevy Dually.

Lowemo----Flat Black Chevy Dually.

One the first of April i will be putting up a poll for layitlow to vote on them.


ANYONE ELSE. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 31 2011, 09:02 PM~20230440
> *sorry about that one homie, i did not go back far enuff, but i found it
> NOW I NEED YOU TO POST UP TWO GOOD PIC'S OF IT, THOSE ARE THE PIC'S THAT WILL BE ON THE POLL FOR VOTING ON, AND I NEED THEM TONIGH OR I WILL PIC TWO FROM THESE PIC'S
> THANKS.
> *


I'll try to get some better ones tonight.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks man. i will be posting up a poll for everyone on LiL to vote for there fave dually first thing in the morning.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here ya go, 2 new pics.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

great pic's thanks man. now im ready to post up the poll.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok guys this one is over, thanks to everyone that built and finished a dually, i know there are some guys that did not finish, but i know they will finish theres later, YOU CAN VOTE ON YOUR FAVE DUALLY JUST CLICK ON THIS LINK. thanks.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588232


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

AND THE WINNER IS CHEVYGUY97 WITH HIS CHEVY 4-DOOR CORVETTE DUALLY.
i had a lot of fun building with you guys, thanks to everyone that voted for me, now on to the next build. :biggrin:


----------

